# Yet another EP thread



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 8, 2005)

The RPW sanctions have to do with covenant continuity. Which I think the WMC is pretty clear about. Instruments and uninspired Hymns would be additional elements. Thus covenant discontinuity...

Basically, I think the issue is essential enough for division as it is can be comprehended that the Church is pulling a Cain and not offering God the sacrifice he asked for in coporate worship.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> The RPW sanctions have to do with covenant continuity. Which I think the WMC is pretty clear about. Instruments and uninspired Hymns would be additional elements. Thus covenant discontinuity...
> 
> Basically, I think the issue is essential enough for division as it is can be comprehended that the Church is pulling a Cain and not offering God the sacrifice he asked for in coporate worship.



What about the instruments within the Psalms, Old or New Covenant. Even many Scottish-Psamnodists would begin with a pipe-pitch to get them on key.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

I find it highly ironic and frustrating that so many of the WCF-thumpers on this board, who will never let a post go by without saying "Well, the Confession says this clearly...", feel it necessary to completely ignore the clear teachings and authorial intent behind the WCF's statement on public worship. You can't get around it. It is EP at the very least, and also makes little if no room for using instruments in public worship. For singing to God, all it says is:



> *singing of psalms with grace in the heart*



Psalms with grace in the heart. Not psalms with instruments or hymns with grace in your heart or hymns and psalms with instruments or choruses with a banjo.

Psalms with grace in the heart.

What hypocrisy to ignore such a clear statement in the WCF on this issue, while holding so strictly and nit-picky on various other issues the WCF addresses.

Furthermore, Worship and Eschatology are no where near the same thing as far as unity within the Church. Eschatology does not have to be preached every week, nor does a specific view on the millennium need to be promoted by any church every week.

Worship happens EVERY SINGLE WEEK, and is something clearly instituted by Jesus Christ and directed towards God and God alone. To put Worship and Eschatology in the same camps of importance and call Worship an issue "not to break fellowship over" is cowardice, in my opinion.

We have inherited a kingdom that cannot be shaken, therefore we should be offering to God ACCEPTABLE WORSHIP, with reverence and awe, for our Lord is a consuming Fire (Heb 12:28-29 para.).


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> What about the instruments within the Psalms, Old or New Covenant. Even many Scottish-Psamnodists would begin with a pipe-pitch to get them on key.



The instruments within the Psalms are directions for the levitical priesthood. The Psalms also command us to sacrifice animals and burn incense to the Lord, should we do that too? 

Our church uses a pitch pipe before we sing the Psalms, but the point is to worship the Lord with "the fruit of your lips" (Heb 13:15), using the "Word of Christ" (Col 3:16) and not mindless instruments that cannot edify (1 Cor 14:26).


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I find it highly ironic and frustrating that so many of the WCF-thumpers on this board, who will never let a post go by without saying "Well, the Confession says this clearly...", feel it necessary to completely ignore the clear teachings and authorial intent behind the WCF's statement on public worship. You can't get around it. It is EP at the very least, and also makes little if no room for using instruments in public worship. For singing to God, all it says is:
> 
> 
> ...





> Furthermore, Worship and Eschatology are no where near the same thing as far as unity within the Church. Eschatology does not have to be preached every week, nor does a specific view on the millennium need to be promoted by any church every week.


That statement is important, we will come back to it.



> We have inherited a kingdom that cannot be shaken, therefore we should be offering to God ACCEPTABLE WORSHIP, with reverence and awe, for our Lord is a consuming Fire (Heb 12:28-29 para.).



Is that an eschatological statement?
All I am wondering is, given the continuity of the Covenants (which I agree to), why is it wrong for the Psalmists to praise God with instruments?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

Because they were part of the sacrificial offering system, and used during sacrifice and burnt offerings alone. The synagogues did not employ instruments in worship during the intertestamental period and the time of Christ; Why? There was no sacrifice/offerings outside of the Temple. The early apostolic Church continued this practice for centuries until the corrupt Roman church brought instruments and incense and other things (to be consistently judaizing) into worship. Church history is most clear on this subject!

This passage is very clear:



> *25Â And he stationed the Levites in the house of the Lord with cymbals, harps, and lyres, according to the commandment of David and of Gad the king's seer and of Nathan the prophet, for the commandment was from the Lord through his prophets. 26Â The Levites stood with the instruments of David, and the priests with the trumpets. 27Â Then Hezekiah commanded that the burnt offering be offered on the altar. And when the burnt offering began, the song to the Lord began also, and the trumpets, accompanied by the instruments of David king of Israel. 28Â The whole assembly worshiped, and the singers sang and the trumpeters sounded. All this continued until the burnt offering was finished. 29Â When the offering was finished, the king and all who were present with him bowed themselves and worshiped. 30Â And Hezekiah the king and the officials commanded the Levites to sing praises to the Lord with the words of David and of Asaph the seer. And they sang praises with gladness, and they bowed down and worshiped.*



Here's just a few quotes from Church history on the subject of instruments in public/corporate worship:



> *John Chrysostom, 4th Century Bishop - "David formerly sang songs, also today we sing hymns. He had a lyre with lifeless strings, the church has a lyre with living strings. Our tongues are the strings of the lyre with a different tone indeed but much more in accordance with piety. Here there is no need for the cithara, or for stretched strings, or for the plectrum, or for art, or for any instrument; but, if you like, you may yourself become a cithara, mortifying the members of the flesh and making a full harmony of mind and body. For when the flesh no longer lusts against the Spirit, but has submitted to its orders and has been led at length into the best and most admirable path, then will you create a spiritual melody."
> (Chrysostom, 347-407, Exposition of Psalms 41, (381-398 A.D.) Source Readings in Music History, ed. O. Strunk, W. W. Norton and Co.: New York, 1950, pg. 70.)
> 
> Thomas Aquinas, Catholic Theologian; 13th century - "Our church does not use musical instruments, as harps and psalteries, to praise God withal, that she may not seem to Judaize."
> ...




As far as the Hebrews 12:29 verse, I am confident it is a reference back to this passage, concerning unacceptable worship:



> *Lev 10:1 Now Nadab and Abihu, the sons of Aaron, each took his censer and put fire in it and laid incense on it and offered unauthorizedÂ fire before the Lord, which he had not commanded them. 2Â And fire came out from before the Lord and consumed them, and they died before the Lord. 3Â Then Moses said to Aaron, "œThis is what the Lord has said, "˜Among those who are near me I will be sanctified, and before all the people I will be glorified.´" And Aaron held his peace.*



[Edited on 3-8-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]

[Edited on 3-8-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 8, 2005)

If instruments are not elemental, why would God have to specify their use? Would God command circumstancial things as well?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay. I still think my post referring to the hypocrisy of members of this board on prooftexting with the WCF in a scrutinizing way on everything else besides worship applies...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

And not to nit-pick, but I was talking about the use of instruments in worship.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

*The WCF and EP/Instrumental Worship*

I find it highly ironic and frustrating that so many of the WCF-thumpers on this board, who will never let a post go by without saying "Well, the Confession says this clearly...", feel it necessary to completely ignore the clear teachings and authorial intent behind the WCF's statement on public worship. You can't get around it. It is EP at the very least, and also makes little if no room for using instruments in public worship. For singing to God, all it says is:



> *singing of psalms with grace in the heart*



Psalms with grace in the heart. Not psalms with instruments or hymns with grace in your heart or hymns and psalms with instruments or choruses with a banjo.

Psalms with grace in the heart.

What hypocrisy to ignore such a clear statement in the WCF on this issue, while holding so strictly and nit-picky on various other issues the WCF addresses.

Furthermore, Worship and Eschatology are no where near the same thing as far as unity within the Church. Eschatology does not have to be preached every week, nor does a specific view on the millennium need to be promoted by any church every week.

Worship happens EVERY SINGLE WEEK, and is something clearly instituted by Jesus Christ and directed towards God and God alone. To put Worship and Eschatology in the same camps of importance and call Worship an issue "not to break fellowship over" is cowardice, in my opinion.

We have inherited a kingdom that cannot be shaken, therefore we should be offering to God ACCEPTABLE WORSHIP, with reverence and awe, for our Lord is a consuming Fire (Heb 12:28-29 para.).



---------------------------

The instruments within the Psalms are directions for the levitical priesthood. The Psalms also command us to sacrifice animals and burn incense to the Lord, should we do that too? 

Our church uses a pitch pipe before we sing the Psalms, but the point is to worship the Lord with "the fruit of your lips" (Heb 13:15), using the "Word of Christ" (Col 3:16) and not mindless instruments that cannot edify (1 Cor 14:26). 

----------------------------

Because they were part of the sacrificial offering system, and used during sacrifice and burnt offerings alone. The synagogues did not employ instruments in worship during the intertestamental period and the time of Christ; Why? There was no sacrifice/offerings outside of the Temple. The early apostolic Church continued this practice for centuries until the corrupt Roman church brought instruments and incense and other things (to be consistently judaizing) into worship. Church history is most clear on this subject!

This passage is very clear:



> *25Â And he stationed the Levites in the house of the Lord with cymbals, harps, and lyres, according to the commandment of David and of Gad the king's seer and of Nathan the prophet, for the commandment was from the Lord through his prophets. 26Â The Levites stood with the instruments of David, and the priests with the trumpets. 27Â Then Hezekiah commanded that the burnt offering be offered on the altar. And when the burnt offering began, the song to the Lord began also, and the trumpets, accompanied by the instruments of David king of Israel. 28Â The whole assembly worshiped, and the singers sang and the trumpeters sounded. All this continued until the burnt offering was finished. 29Â When the offering was finished, the king and all who were present with him bowed themselves and worshiped. 30Â And Hezekiah the king and the officials commanded the Levites to sing praises to the Lord with the words of David and of Asaph the seer. And they sang praises with gladness, and they bowed down and worshiped.*



Here's just a few quotes from Church history on the subject of instruments in public/corporate worship:



> *John Chrysostom, 4th Century Bishop - "David formerly sang songs, also today we sing hymns. He had a lyre with lifeless strings, the church has a lyre with living strings. Our tongues are the strings of the lyre with a different tone indeed but much more in accordance with piety. Here there is no need for the cithara, or for stretched strings, or for the plectrum, or for art, or for any instrument; but, if you like, you may yourself become a cithara, mortifying the members of the flesh and making a full harmony of mind and body. For when the flesh no longer lusts against the Spirit, but has submitted to its orders and has been led at length into the best and most admirable path, then will you create a spiritual melody."
> (Chrysostom, 347-407, Exposition of Psalms 41, (381-398 A.D.) Source Readings in Music History, ed. O. Strunk, W. W. Norton and Co.: New York, 1950, pg. 70.)
> 
> Thomas Aquinas, Catholic Theologian; 13th century - "Our church does not use musical instruments, as harps and psalteries, to praise God withal, that she may not seem to Judaize."
> ...




As far as the Hebrews 12:29 verse, I am confident it is a reference back to this passage, concerning unacceptable worship:



> *Lev 10:1 Now Nadab and Abihu, the sons of Aaron, each took his censer and put fire in it and laid incense on it and offered unauthorizedÂ fire before the Lord, which he had not commanded them. 2Â And fire came out from before the Lord and consumed them, and they died before the Lord. 3Â Then Moses said to Aaron, "œThis is what the Lord has said, "˜Among those who are near me I will be sanctified, and before all the people I will be glorified.´" And Aaron held his peace.*


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

Christians in the first century were "too spiritual a fibre" to use instruments? Isn't the guy leaving out that they may not have had instruments for lack of obtaining them and the fact that they were being persecuted? Easier to hide with small singing than to be playing instruments. Also, you leave out that David, who wrote the psalms, played a lyre or harp, and he was not doing it out of levitical or rabbinical law, but of his own heart. Did not his playing soothe King Saul?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

And if we command it to be done away with in the church then should we also not command it done away with in the home? If you think I'm being stubborn and funny on the issue, then think again....there are many churches that have made just that legalistic application. I myself remember smacking my son's hand everytime he touched the piano our landlord had stored in our house (and he's had an ear for music before he was born). It took me some time after that to get him over his fear of the piano (where when he was a baby he was allowed to toddle over to listen to the boys practice after every evening service, I always knew where to find him). He now takes lessons and is ahead of where his teacher has him. But, yes, there was a time where I smacked his hand because it wasn't allowed in the church, and the home piano was an issue causing disunity in the church. Is this how far you want to take it? Because that's what this kind of demand leads to. Now if you allow each church to decide, like it does now, then it is a matter of agreement of that congregation. Demanding it is not for the sake of unity, but rather to get others to do what you want them to do. Where in SCRIPTURE are instruments banned?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

Please let me make it clear that I am refering to a few instruments to "back up" the songs not an orchastra...and stageful of instruments can overtake the singing to the Lord and can become THE focus....I have seen this as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2005)

The Regulative Principle of Worship does indeed forbid the singing of uninspired hymns in stated times of worship (corporate, family and private) as well as the use of musical instruments -- but not outside stated times of worship. The RPW is an extension of the Second Commandment which applies to the worship of God but not to all of life in general. Everything has its time and place, but God has ordained how we may approach him in worship and requires that we sings psalms alone to Him _a cappella_. 



> What is there now to do? It is to have songs not only honest, but also holy, which will be like spurs to incite us to pray to and praise God, and to meditate upon his works in order to love, fear, honor and glorify him. *Moreover, that which St. Augustine has said is true, that no one is able to sing things worthy of God except that which he has received from him. Therefore, when we have looked thoroughly, and searched here and there, we shall not find better songs nor more fitting for the purpose, than the Psalms of David, which the Holy Spirit spoke and made through him. And moreover, when we sing them, we are certain that God puts in our mouths these, as if he himself were singing in us to exalt his glory.* Wherefore Chrysostom exhorts, as well as the men, the women and the little children to accustom themselves to singing them, in order that this may be a sort of meditation to associate themselves with the company of the angels. -- John Calvin, Preface to the "Les Pseaumes mis en rime francoise par ClÃ©ment Marot et ThÃ©odore de BÃ©ze. Mis en musique a quatre parties par Claude Goudimel. Par les hÃ©ritiers de Francois Jacqui" (1565).



That being said, it is important to speak the truth in love in all things. This issue -- as the title of the thread suggests -- has been debated extensively on the PB, and often emotions get very charged. When that happens, there is often more heat than light. 

In the interests of promoting light rather than heat, I'll offer some resources on this general subject for any who might be interested. 

Exclusive Psalmody
Exclusive Psalmody by Matt McMahon: http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanWorship/ExclusivePsalmody.htm

_A Brief Examination of Exclusive Psalmody_ by Brian Schwertley: http://www.reformed.com/pub/psalms.htm

Articles on Psalmody from the American Presbyterian Church: http://www.americanpresbyterianchurch.org/psalmody.htm

_Psalm-Singing: A Reformed Heritage_ by J. Kortering: http://rsglh.org/psalm.singing.a.reformed.heritage.htm

_The Singing of Psalms in the Worship of God_ by G.I. Williamson: http://www.reformed.com/triangle/t_giwill.html

_The Church's Perfect Hymnbook_ by Doug Comin: http://www.reformed.com/triangle/t_psalms.html


Musical Instruments in Worship
_Instrumental Music in the Worship of the Church_ -- John Girardeau: http://www.covenanter.org/Girardeau/Instrumental/instrumentalmusic.htm

Girardeau´s "Instrumental Music in Public Worship." A Review 
by Robert L. Dabney: http://www.covenanter.org/RLDabney/girardeaureview.htm

_Musical Instruments in the Public Worship of God_ by Brian Schwertley: http://reformedonline.com/view/reformedonline/music.htm

_Instrumental Music in Worship_ by Arthur Allen: http://www.pcea.asn.au/all_inst.html

_The Introduction of Instrumental Music_ by Dr. John Kennedy: http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~jbeggsoc/jbs-worship02.html

_Instrumental Music in Worship: Commanded or Not Commanded?_ by G.I. Williamson: http://members.aol.com/RSICHURCH/music1.html


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's some irony for you.....

Imagine singing Exclusive Psalmody and come upon Psalm 150

Psalm 150
1 Praise the LORD . Praise God in his sanctuary;praise him in his mighty heavens.
2 Praise him for his acts of power; praise him for his surpassing greatness.
3 Praise him with the sounding of the trumpet,praise him with the harp and lyre,
4 praise him with tambourine and dancing, praise him with the strings and flute,
5 praise him with the clash of cymbals, praise him with resounding cymbals.
6 Let everything that has breath praise the LORD .

and afterward the Elder will say..... 'Well, not exactly.....'


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

Andrew, I can understand the EP issue...nothing wrong with saying only scripture songs.

I'll admit, that is the first I've read of the RPW...Even when we attended the PCA we had no idea that there was such a thing. Still, could please explain to me from scripture the reasoning behind the rejection of instruments?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Andrew, I can understand the EP issue...nothing wrong with saying only scripture songs.
> 
> I'll admit, that is the first I've read of the RPW...Even when we attended the PCA we had no idea that there was such a thing. Still, could please explain to me from scripture the reasoning behind the rejection of instruments?



Colleen,

I think Girardeau, Williamson and Schwertley have done a much better job of explaining the issue than I ever could, but I'll try to summarize briefly if it will be helpful. 

First of all, the RPW (as summarized in the Westminster Confession, Chap. XXI.I) teaches that only that which God has specifically commanded in worship is authorized with respect to the mode and manner of worshipping Him. Thus, if God has not sanctioned it in the New Testament, we don't have permission to do it. (This principle was true in the Old Testament too, but we are speaking right now of Christian worship in particular.) The NT does require the singing of psalms and gives a number of examples of this (Eph. 5.19; Col. 3.16; James 5:13; I Cor. 14:15). It also teaches that Jewish ceremonial worship has been abrogated and fulfilled in Christ (Col. 2). Now we are to worship God in spirit and in truth (John 4.24). Musical instruments -- like animal sacrifices, for example, which are also referenced in the psalms -- are part of the cermonial mode of worship which has been done away with. There is no NT command to use musical instruments; hence, the RPW provides no grounds for their use in Christian worship. This makes sense when we consider that musical instruments were a help to the Jews in their imperfect form of worship, but they could never praise God adequately given that they are lifeless instruments. God, however, seeks true worshippers in spirit, ie., people. Musically speaking, there is nothing finer than the sound of the human voice. It's beauty and simplicity are consistent with the goal of worship which is for men to give glory to God from the heart. Instruments detract and distract from that and tend to turn worship services into artist performances or concerts). We ought to tune the heart rather than the harp, so to speak. That, in brief, is why I believe the RPW prohibits the use of musical instruments in Christian worship.

[Edited on 3-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't think anyone is really paying attention to what I've posted or what I'm talking about. Once again. Kerry, I already addressed the issue of the Psalms, perhaps you should try reading the thread again? If we go by the Psalms and what they teach of worship literally, we will be reinstating the Temple system, with animal sacrifice and everything else included (dancing, clapping hands, instruments, incense, offerings, sacrifice, etc.). Interpreting the Bible properly means using proper hermeneutics and focusing on, above all, CONTEXT.

As for using instruments and David's use, that does not apply in any shape or form whatsoever. It simply doesn't. At all. Making such arguments and speculations and going off on tangents that aren't even related to the discussion of corporate worship is disappointing from such scholarly and God-centered minds as we have on this board.

I'm speaking of the corporate worship of God by the Church on the Sabbath. We can play instruments and enjoy them all we want outside of Church. We can listen to all the uninspired music we want, outside of Church. However, the Lord God almighty has commanded us in specific ways as to how he is to be praised and worshipped. To blow such things off as non-essentials and to ignore such clear statements about worship made within the WCF and DPW is nothing but hypocrisy on the behalf of 90% of the WCF-confessors on this board. Authorial intent, Church history, proper Scriptural and historical context when exegetic passages related to worship, etc. must ALL be taken into consideration before any conclusions on what is "acceptable" worship to God can be made. No one is doing this at all, and that is disturbing, in my opinion. We must approach the worship of our Lord with a great deal more care and reverence if we wish to be consistent in our beliefs and practice.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

Btw, good post above, Andrew. Exactly my thoughts and points in this thread.


----------



## Authorised (Mar 8, 2005)

Alot of KJO advocates claim the KJV is inspired, yet it is only a translation.

EP advocates claim that the psalter is inspired, yet it is only a translation.


hmmm...

[Edited on 3-8-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay, I understand the human voice aspect, the lack of mention of instruments. But WHERE does it state that instruments were ceremonial only and that it is not permissable....I really am trying to understand this, and I do admit a hang up on this issue from the mennonites (they held the same on instruments, but they sang hymns...they even took calvinistic hymns and changed the words to suit their form of armenianism)


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

Where? The Book of Hebrews for starters ...

2 Chronicles 29 shows clearly that instruments were part of the sacrificial/temple worship system, done ONLY during the offerings portion of worship.

These were all things done to point them to Christ's sacrifice, which is now all fulfilled in the cross.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> Alot of KJO advocates claim the KJV is inspired, yet it is only a translation.
> 
> EP advocates claim that the psalter is inspired, yet it is only a translation.
> ...



That is an erroneous and fallacious analogy.

The KJV is a translation of the Bible.

The Book of Psalms is Scripture.

You don't believe the Psalms are inspired by the Holy Spirit? Careful, buddy.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 8, 2005)

[/quote]Musically speaking, there is nothing finer than the sound of the human voice. It's beauty and simplicity are consistent with the goal of worship which is for men to give glory to God from the heart. 

[Edited on 3-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot] [/quote]

You haven't heard me sing brother.  Singing is a destraction for me having to hear my own voice, in the privacy of my room, I can give glory from the heart much better with the guitar, not that I'm good at that either, but sounds better than my singing.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> You haven't heard me sing brother.  Singing is a destraction for me having to hear my own voice, in the privacy of my room, I can give glory from the heart much better with the guitar, not that I'm good at that either, but sounds better than my singing.



God listens to our hearts when we sing. At least, that's what Scripture says.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 8, 2005)

*Thank God for that...*


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

okay, it says that sacrifices are done....but where does it say that there can't be instruments in worship???


----------



## pastorway (Mar 8, 2005)

So you sing the inspired Psalms in Hebrew, right? Using the original autographs of Scripture? Because otherwise you are singing words to a Psalm that have been translated, and while the original autographs are inspired, translations are not. 

So if you are singing in English you are not singing inspired songs.

And if we must sing "inspired" only songs, then where do you get the musical notes? Are they inspired as well? Otherwise you would be claiming to sing "inspired" songs to uninspired tunes....the horror!

Phillip


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

Hate to say it, Pastor Way, but I think you just defeated yourself there. Are you saying that the scriptures in any other language are uninspired?

[Edited on 3-8-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm glad you all don't think the Bible is inspired words of God when you read it every day...  What an argument.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_


Musically speaking, there is nothing finer than the sound of the human voice. It's beauty and simplicity are consistent with the goal of worship which is for men to give glory to God from the heart. 

[Edited on 3-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot] [/quote]

You haven't heard me sing brother.  Singing is a destraction for me having to hear my own voice, in the privacy of my room, I can give glory from the heart much better with the guitar, not that I'm good at that either, but sounds better than my singing. [/quote]

 Believe me, my own singing voice is not where my talent lies. But take heart, brother: Make a _joyful_ noise unto the LORD, all the earth: make a loud noise, and rejoice, and sing praise. (Psalm 98.4)


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> And if we must sing "inspired" only songs, then where do you get the musical notes? Are they inspired as well? Otherwise you would be claiming to sing "inspired" songs to uninspired tunes....the horror!
> 
> Phillip



Proof of your ignorance to the basic tenets of the RPW as presented in Scripture ... The Psalms are prescribed elements of regulated worship, the tune we sing them to is not. The tune is a circumstance of worship.


----------



## Peter (Mar 8, 2005)

Psalm 150

Kerry: "and afterward the Elder will say..... 'Well, not exactly.....'"

Yah, after all we wouldn't want worshippers to come to church trying to slap a tune out of say a goat...

Verse 6: _Let every thing that hath breath praise the Lord_


----------



## JohnV (Mar 8, 2005)

What's an uninspired hymn?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> What's an uninspired hymn?



A hymn that is not a direct quotation of the Word of God.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by pastorway_
> ...



WrittenFromUtopia, I think you need to take into consideration that Reformed Baptists, as far as I know, don't follow a RPW.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 8, 2005)

Some RBs do hold to the RPW. I do to a degree, but not as strictly as some on this forum!

I do believe that we need to find direction for worship from the Word of God, but I do not find evidence that ties me to singing only words directly quoted from the Bible. Psalms, Hymns, and Spiritual Songs (3 distinct words describing 3 different types of song) are to be sung with or without instruments to the praise of God. Binding anyone's conscience further than that is binding them to tradition and not clear Scriptural teaching.

The point is that the RPW is not itself in the Scripture so ultimately those who hold to a very strict RPW are binding practice to something other than Scripture.

Is every translation of the Bible inspired?? Perhaps we need to start a new thread defining the doctrine of inspiration! Anyone who knows me knows how I defend the Word of God as inspired, inerrant, and infallible. And I bang the Sola Scriptura drum every chance I get. But can we really say that every word in our Bibles are inspired? Why then are some words in some translations in _italics_ (meaning they are not in the original language but added to the text for clarity)??

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/bible.html 

I am just saying that you cannot stand on the argument of singing "inspired" hymns unless you are only singing the words that were there in the original Scriptural autograph! Any variation, translation, addition for clarity, or interpretive addition renders the hymn you are singing "uninspired". 

Phillip


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

I refuse to hold to the Trinity, then, since it is not a clear teaching of Scripture and is only inferred.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

So, Pastor Way, you don't preach from the Word of God on Sunday?


----------



## pastorway (Mar 8, 2005)

Gabriel, don't assume I am ignorant of this debate. Deal with the arguments instead of retorting with sarcasm. And please try to enter the discussion without all the ad homs and condescention. 

The Trinity is clearly taught in the Scriptures.



> We are able to defend the Doctrine of the Trinity with Scripture alone! The Bible teaches that God is Three Persons in One, the Father, Jesus the Son, and the Holy Spirit. All Three Persons that make up One God, they are distinct "persons" in essence and are equal in holiness, power, and glory. Each is truly God.
> 
> The Bible tells us:
> 
> ...



Further, or course I preach the Word of God as it is commanded and expected as part of worship - quite explicitly.

Let me ask you something. Do you sing every time you gather together? Why. The Bible does not tell us to sing every time we meet. And the nation of Israel did not sing every time they met for solemn assemblies or when they came together for feasts.

And how long does your pastor preach? In the Book of Ezra, the Word was read and the meaning explained to the people for 6 hours and then they prayed and repented and praised for 6 hours after that.

Where do you draw the RPW line?

You can't tell us, because to do so would render right worship impossible.

Phillip

[Edited on 3-9-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 8, 2005)

I will add: If you toss out the trinity, which is clearly taught under the discipline of _necessary inference_, one would have to toss out all the other necessarily inferred issues. The JW's deny the trinity under the same premise.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 8, 2005)

the word "Trinity" may not be in the Bible, but the doctrine of the Trinity certainly is.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I refuse to hold to the Trinity, then, since it is not a clear teaching of Scripture and is only inferred.



Gabriel,
I presume you mean that you reject the term and not the doctrine?


----------



## Peter (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Coleen_
> WrittenFromUtopia, I think you need to take into consideration that Reformed Baptists, as far as I know, don't follow a RPW.



Thank you for admitting that.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 8, 2005)

VirginiaHugenot is the first person I've seen explain the RPW without the typical 'reformed arrogance and theological superiority' and looking down his theological nose at people who don't hold to EP/No Instruments. 

Excellent job, sir.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 8, 2005)

*Different debate audiences...*

Keep in mind with this question, there are two audiences to most debates on this website, those highly educated in the areas of the creeds and confessions, and those only recently exposed to them, and maybe have not even read them all. I know I've only read the Canons of Dordt, the Heidleberg Cat. and the other one....? See I can't even remember the name. And that was just when I first heard of the reformed stuff through White Horse. I'm going through the WM now, and I need to brush up on all the names and abbreviations for them all.
Anyway...
For those of us in my camp, are those of you who are saying that music is not allowed for worship, we're talking ONLY worship in church, right?
At home or with friends, singing with the guitar or cd, and praising God while doing it, that's o.k.? I think it's been stated but just clarifying.

F.Y.I. Right now, from my perspective, Pator Ways position makes sense. 

Gabriel, although you seem a bit aggressive, I did use your link to save the Westminst to my favorites, thanks.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Gabriel, don't assume I am ignorant of this debate. Deal with the arguments instead of retorting with sarcasm. And please try to enter the discussion without all the ad homs and condescention.



Likewise, sir. 




> The Trinity is clearly taught in the Scriptures.



So is the RPW.



Worship is something we all believe to be very familiar with, as believers. Every week, the faithful followers of Jesus Christ gather together in our respective churches and worship the Lord in a variety of ways. Many people often assume that this is the way it has always been; that worship is something subjective to the preferences of individuals. Many people also assume that as long as your intentions are in the right place, whatever you do for worship is not only acceptable to God, but enjoyed by Him in the way that a father would enjoy seeing a new drawing that his son has just created.

However, when Holy Scripture (our only rule for all matters of life and faith) is examined carefully, we find a much different reality. Not only does God not accept nuanced or creative forms of corporate worship, but He is offended by such attitudes towards worshipping Him. This may seem to be somewhat of a cultic, legalistic, or fanatical viewpoint and, quite likely, reading this paragraph will incite rage in many people who are very passionate about how they perform what they consider to be worship to God.

Despite the fact that many professing believers are so adamently against what I am about to present, I must still present it. I cannot ignore my conscience that is held captive to the Word of God. God's Holy Scripture is to be, as believers, our sole source of authority in everything the Church does. When we begin to replace Scripture with the reason, experience, or preferences of men, we are not only living in sinful rebellion against God, but we are worthy of God's wrath and punishment. Only by the grace of God in Jesus Christ are we able to continue in our ignorance. Brothers and sisters, this is not acceptable. We cannot be apathetic to God's Word any longer. We must learn to truly submit to the teachings of Holy Scripture, and embrace what it teaches us with a holy reverence and love for the law of God. To do otherwise is to call into question not only our motives but also the assuredness of our salvation from God's wrath in eternity.

May the Word of God open our hearts and our minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

This discussion cannot begin without first explaining the basic presuppositions I will be using in order to defend my argument, if such things can rightly be called presuppositions. As a Christian holding to the basic tenets of Protestant orthodoxy, as outlined during the Reformation, I adhere to the commonly called Five Solas of the Reformation; that is, Sola Scriptura, Solus Christos, Sola Gratia, Sola Fide, and Soli Deo Gloria. In English, these "Solas" translate to: Scripture Alone, [Salvation through] Christ Alone, [Salvation by] Grace Alone, [Justification by] Faith Alone, and [Do All Things] For God's Glory Alone.

The principle of Sola Scriptura is the Sola I will be dealing with most in this examination, but obviously the principle of Soli Deo Gloria is the basis of everything I desire to do. However, I can only aspire to do such things through Christ's righteousness alone, and nothing in or of myself.

Sola Scriptura is defined, most basically, as stating that the Bible contains everything we will ever need to know in regards to what God requires of us, in all matters of life and faith (Proverbs 22:19-21; Luke 1:3-4; Romans 15:4; Matthew 4:4,7,10; Isaiah 8:19-20), and it depends not on the interpretation of the Church, or of men, or of traditions of men, but on itself (Galatians 1:8-9; 2 Peter 1:19,21; 2 Timothy 3:16; 1 John 5:9; 1 Thessalonians 2:2,13). Scripture defines Scripture alone. The clearest passages of Scripture are to be used to interpret the least clear passages (2 Peter 1:20-21; Acts 15:15-16). We are not to hold dogmatic beliefs on the basis of anything, unless that basis is the clear teaching of Scripture as a whole (Matthew 22:29,31; Ephesians 2:20; Acts 28:25), either through the explicit witness of the Word, or through necessary inference, as God's Word commands us and directs us with all sufficiency in the ways which we are to both understand the Lord our God and give worship to Him (Colossians 3:16).

The Regulative Principle of Worship is based on applying Sola Scriptura to the doctrine of corporate worship within the Christian Church.

Let me be clear on this point. Everything I plan to address in this treatment, in regards to the worship of God, is binding upon corporate worship in the Church on the Sabbath only.

We worship God in a variety of ways. In our daily lives, we worship God mostly through our obedience and love of God and through our love for other people, especially for believers (Hebrews 13:1-17).

We can enjoy traditional hymns or contemporary praise songs in our own privacy at home or in our cars on the way to work, and can truly focus on the Lord in some manner.

We can glory in the Lord by enjoying the creative talents of the artists and musicians who have written songs dedicated to the Lord in some way.

We can even glory in the Lord when listening to secular songs that are an artistic expression of a particular artist who is created in the image of God. Being created in God's image, we should not be surprised that we have a drive to be creative and to create new and enjoyable things through God's grace.

However, none of these songs are to be considered acceptable as formal worship, nor are they permissable within the context of Sabbath day corporate worship in the Christian Church.

The Regulative Principle of Worship is defined as follows:

"The light of nature showeth that there is a God, who hath lordship and sovereignty over all, is good, and doth good unto all, and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might (Romans 1:20; Acts 17:24; Jeremiah 10:7; Psalm 18:3; 31:23; 62:8; 119:68; Joshua 24: 14; Mark 12:33). But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by himself, and so limited by his own revealed will, that he may not be worshiped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the Holy Scripture (Deuteronomy 12:32; Matthew 15:9; Acts 17:25; Matthew 4:9-10; Deuteronomy 4:15-20; Exodus 20:4-6; Colossians 2:23)."

Religious worship is to be given to God, the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost; and to him alone (Matthew 4:10; John 5:23; 2 Corinthians 13:14); not to angels, saints, or any other creature (Colossians 2:18; Revelation 19:10; Romans 1:25): and, since the fall, not without a Mediator; nor in the mediation of any other but of Christ alone (John 14:6; 1 Timothy 2: 5; Ephesians 2:18; Colossians 3:17).

The reading of the Scriptures with godly fear,(Acts 15:21; Revelation 1:3) the sound preaching (2 Timothy 4:2) and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith, and reverence, (James 1:22; Acts 10:33; Matthew 13:19; Hebrews 4:2; Isaiah 66:2) singing of psalms with grace in the heart; (Colossians 3:16; Ephesians 5:19; James 5:13) as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ, are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God: (Matthew 28:19; 1 Corinthians 11:23-28; Acts 2:42) beside religious oaths, (Deuteronomy 6:13; Nehemiah 10:29) vows, (Isaiah 19:21; Ecclesiastes 5:4-5) solemn fastings, (Joel 2: 12; Esther 4:16; Matthew 9:15; 1 Corinthians 7:15) and thanksgivings upon special occasions, (Psalm 107; Esther 9:22) which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in an holy and religious manner (Hebrews 12:28).
The Westminster Confession of Faith, CHAPTER XXI: Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day


Now then, it is clear that there are other types of worship addressed within the Regulative Principle of Worship, such as the institution of the Sabbath day for worship, instructions on prayer, the proper administration of the sacraments (Baptism and the Lord's Supper), etc. However, for the sake of brevity, I will not go into those matters in this treatise, but simply address the matter of worship as it relates to the singing of praise to God.

Applying the principle of Sola Scriptura, in light of the Regulative Principle of Worship, to corporate worship, we are left with the following basic premise:
"œOnly what is commanded by God in Scripture is acceptable."

Now, before things get out of hand, let me explain what this means more precisely.

When thinking of worship, we must realize that there are two essential aspects of worship; that is, the elements of worship and the circumstances of worship.

The elements of worship are the things in worship which are essential and commanded explicitly in Scripture; that being, the preaching of the Word, the singing of psalms with grace in the heart, the administration of the sacraments, and prayer. These are the regulated elements of corporate worship within the Church.

The circumstances of worship are the things which are not explicitly laid out within the context of Scriptural teaching, and are therefore left to our subjective jurisdiction. These are things such as: where we worship, the time when we worship, the length of the worship service, whether chairs or pews are to be in the church, if the church uses a bulletin or not for the worship service, etc. These are the non-regulated circumstances of worship.

While all of the elements of worship have specific guidelines for how they are to be done, some of the elements and how they are to be done more specifically fall under the government of circumstances.

For example, while we are given an outline for how we are to pray by the Lord (Luke 11:1-4), we are also taught to pray according to our needs, as we see fit (Philippians 4:6). The basic guideline for how prayer should be done is given to us by Jesus Christ, but the exact message and content of our prayer is left up to the individual.

So then, to make the objection that "œIf you say that we can only sing in this manner, according to these specific guidelines, that means we can only pray the Lord´s Prayer, we can only read Scripture for our sermons, and we can only do exactly what the Bible says in the rest of our daily life as well!" is irrelevant within the context of this discussion.

While it is true that prayer, the preaching of God´s word, and the singing of praise are all elements of corporate worship, they all also have individual and particular regulations as to how they are to be done, differing for each element.

The purpose of this argument is to deal only with the prescribed elements of worship in the singing of praise to God. To bring the prescribed elements of prayer or the preaching of the word into such a discussion makes no sense and does not apply in any way. These three elements of worship are based upon three different prescriptions and regulations. This must be made very clear from the beginning, so that one is not confused.

With this basic premise for regulated worship being put before us, we can now look at the testimony of Holy Scripture on the subject of proper corporate worship.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

In continuing this examination of corporate worship, we must now carefully and reverently examine what Holy Scripture has to say about the issue. Unless we are constantly submitting our traditions and ecclesiological practices to the Word of God with an open heart, we are likely to often be in danger of doing things outside of the clearly defined will of God, as presented in Holy Scripture.

In order for one to understand anything the Bible has to teach us, one must take into consideration what the teaching of Holy Scripture as a whole is on any particular subject.

This is so, because to do otherwise is to create the possibility for Scripture to contradict itself, which all orthodox believers know is an impossibility. God's Word is infallible, inerrant, and absolutely authoritative. It is the only truth without mixture of error in the world today.

We must also do this because we know that our God does not change His principles from one season to the next (Psalm 89:34; Matthew 4:4; 5:18; Romans 15:4; James 1:17). We also know that "œJesus Christ is the same yesterday, today, and forever" (Hebrews 13:8).

To understand anything that Jesus Christ has said, we must first understand the wisdom of God as presented in the Old Testament, as it is the foundation upon which the New Testament builds, and the basis of everything Jesus said and did.

The two Testaments are not at enmity with one another, as they both witness to the same covenantal God, who desires the same things from His people, and has made the provision of salvation for both Israel and the Church using the same spiritual substance (1 Corinthians 10:1-4; Galatians 3:24); that is, faith in Jesus Christ and His righteousness alone.

Keeping that basic preface in mind, we can now do a brief examination of the Old Testament´s witness to the worship of God and how it is to be approached.


Exodus 20:1-6
20:1 And God spoke all these words, saying,
2Â  "œI am the Lord your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of slavery.
3Â  "œYou shall have no other gods beforeÂ me.
4Â  "œYou shall not make for yourself a carved image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.
5Â  You shall not bow down to them or serve them, for I the Lord your God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children to the third and the fourth generation of those who hate me,
6Â  but showing steadfast love to thousandsÂ of those who love me and keep my commandments.

We can see very clearly from this passage, being part of the Mosaic Law and Covenant, that God is serious about worship. Forgive the pun, but He is dead serious about it. Make no mistake about it, God reveals to us (as we will see shortly) throughout the Old Testament that He takes worship seriously and has given us specific guidelines as to how it should be done. I firmly believe a major reason this is done is so that we can clearly see who is in charge.

God is the sovereign creator and sustainer of the entire universe, including human beings. We are subject to His every desire and decree, and can do nothing outside of His control. Through His wisdom, God has decided that one of the chief ways in which we are to be conformed and subjected to this dichotomy is through a multitude of specific rules and regulations in regards to how we are to approach and worship the Lord. The great hope within this passage, however, is the promise that those who properly fear the Lord and obey His commandments are to be blessed covenantally to the thousandth generation and beyond. There is great love behind all of God´s commands, if only we are given the grace to realize this and embrace His sovereignty over our lives.


Leviticus 10:1-3
10:1 Now Nadab and Abihu, the sons of Aaron, each took his censer and put fire in it and laid incense on it and offered unauthorizedÂ fire before the Lord, which he had not commanded them.
2Â  And fire came out from before the Lord and consumed them, and they died before the Lord.
3Â  Then Moses said to Aaron, "œThis is what the Lord has said, "˜Among those who are near me I will be sanctified, and before all the people I will be glorified.´" And Aaron held his peace.

This passage often sends chills down my spine. The truthfulness of the statement "œThe fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom" rings ever so clearly through such portions of Scripture.

Once again, we can see the seriousness of worship in the eyes of our Lord. God does not tolerate human imagination or invention in worship; He commands and desires nothing but simple obedience. When Nadab and Abihu decided to offer up "œunauthorized fire before the Lord", they suffered the immediate consequence: Death.

And what was the response of Moses to Aaron at the death of his (Aaron´s) sons? "œGod commanded us to worship Him in a precise way so that He may be most glorified in our obedience. Your sons disobeyed and suffered the consequences of unauthorized worship."

Thankfully, Aaron, the father of the two men who just perished before God by His hand, knew something more of obedience to and reverence for the Lord. He did not question God´s justice in killing his two sons, nor did he question Moses´ claim that God must be worshipped in a precise manner.

Simply put, "œAaron held his peace."


Exodus 34:14; Deuteronomy 4:19; 5:9; 6:13; 8:19; 11:16; 26:10
34:14 (for you shall worship no other god, for the Lord, whose name is Jealous, is a jealous God)
4:19Â  And beware lest you raise your eyes to heaven, and when you see the sun and the moon and the stars, all the host of heaven, you be drawn away and bow down to them and serve them, things that the Lord your God has allotted to all the peoples under the whole heaven
5:9Â  You shall not bow down to them or serve them; for I the Lord your God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children to the third and fourth generation of those who hate me.
6:13 Â It is the Lord your God you shall fear. Him you shall serve and by his name you shall swear.
8:19Â  And if you forget the Lord your God and go after other gods and serve them and worship them, I solemnly warn you today that you shall surely perish.
11:16 Â Take care lest your heart be deceived, and you turn aside and serve other gods and worship them
26:10Â  And behold, now I bring the first of the fruit of the ground, which you, O Lord, have given me.´ And you shall set it down before the Lord your God and worship before the Lord your God.

God´s name is Jealous. He is a jealous God, who will bring wrath upon those who do not worship Him and Him alone. We see this very clearly in an immediate way throughout the Old Testament, and we read throughout the New Testament of the wrath of God that is abiding and to come upon all of the unrighteous at the final judgment (Romans 2:5).

We are to be very careful in how we express our informal or formal worship, so that we do not become idolatrous. Many contemporary worship songs are focused solely on the works or efforts of man, rather than the renown and glory of God. This is no different than idol worship, and the severity of punishment for such things is made abudantly clear throughout Holy Scripture. Similarly, to hold a belief that we are the ones (rather than God) who regulate how He is to be worshipped is no different than to idolize our man-made preferences of worship above God´s commandments. This is not only spoken against in Scripture, but should be considered no less than blasphemy through human self-righteousness.


Deuteronomy 12:1,8,13,28,32
12:1 "œThese are the statutes and rules that you shall be careful to do in the land that the Lord, the God of your fathers, has given you to possess, all the days that you live on the earth.
8Â  "œYou shall not do according to all that we are doing here today, everyone doing whatever is right in his own eyes,
13Â  Take care that you do not offer your burnt offerings at any place that you see,
28Â  Be careful to obey all these words that I command you, that it may go well with you and with your children after you forever, when you do what is good and right in the sight of the Lord your God.

32Â Â "œEverything that I command you, you shall be careful to do. You shall not add to it or take from it."

This passage contains some specific commands and regulations for the worship of God as presented by Moses to the congregation of Israel, just prior to his death.

We find in this discourse that God required the Israelites to be extremely careful as to how they worshipped Him. They were not to follow in the ways of the pagans, nor were they to do "œas they saw fit, according to preference." They were warned against doing things in worship that opposed the direct and clear commandments of God. They were also warned against adding to or taking away from His commandments.

Hopefully by this point we are establishing a clear picture of how God views worship. This is not an issue where we have an extreme amount of liberty and freedom to be creative or do "œwhatever is right in our own eyes," as God put it. To make such claims is to simply defend and worship our own human autonomy, and not the Lord our God who is a Jealous God and one that has given us specfic guidelines in how He is to be worshipped.

The corporate worship of the Lord is centered upon the principle of obedience. In fact, if one so desired to give a one-word definition of the worship of God, as defined by Scripture, it would simply be precisely that. Obedience. Not creativity or freedom of expression, but obedience, plain and simple. If one finds that they have a basic problem with such a definition, they are at enmity with God, because they are basing their worship of Him on their own freedom and entertainment, rather than sacrifice and reverence for the Lord of the universe, who has created all things and has the right to destroy all things at His discretion. Put into context, with a proper understanding of God, we have absolutely no right to question the way He has made things to be, as we are mere human beings (Romans 9:20).


Job 1:20-22; 42:5-6
1:20Â  Then Job arose and tore his robe and shaved his head and fell on the ground and worshiped.
21 Â And he said, "œNaked I came from my mother's womb, and naked shall I return. The Lord gave, and the Lord has taken away; blessed be the name of the Lord."
22Â  In all this Job did not sin or charge God with wrong.

42:5 Â I had heard of you by the hearing of the ear,
but now my eye sees you;
6 Â therefore I despise myself,
and repentÂ in dust and ashes."

It is unfortunate that many churches today do not preach from or pay much lipservice to the book of Job (or any of the Old Testament, for that matter), as we find within it the very attitude our churches need today in regards to how we should approach our most holy God and Savior.

When Job had lost all of his wealth, along with his family, he broke out into worship before the Lord! Job´s worship was not dependent on circumstances, emotions, or the right kind of atmosphere. In fact, the situation he was in is likely far beyond any negative situation most of us could imagine to be facing today. Yet, despite all of his plight and misery, Job falls to the ground and worships the Lord in Spirit and in Truth. Job knows who is sovereign and in control of all things, and he does not dare question (at least in this first situation) the justice of God in bringing pain and suffering upon one of His people. He simply states "œthe Lord gave, and the Lord has taken away; blessed be the name of the Lord."

Amen! How wonderful would it be if we could come anywhere close to that approach toward God in this day and age. We are so far from the truth in modern evangelical churches in regards to worship, that it is, quite frankly, difficult to even know where to begin when the desire comes to fix our situation. We must simply learn to submit all things to the authoritative and binding Word of God.

Later in the book, after even more misery and oppression from the Lord, Job is given guidance from his close friends (the only people he knows who have yet to be killed!), that is later rebuked by the Lord as fallacious counsel. Once the Lord has spoken and "œput things into perspective" for Job (This is to put it lightly; God reduces his protest to oblivion, truth be told.), he replies with yet another worshipful response: "œI thought I knew who You were, but now I truly see how powerful and mighty You are; As a result, I loathe who I am in comparison to You and repent of such an arrogant attitude towards You."

Job gets it, so why can´t we?

Here we are, in the 21st century, with all of the comforts and joys of modern invention and possibility. We are facing nothing like that of the misery Job was subjected to, and yet we approach God in the midst of all our blessings with a terrible arrogance and apathy in regards to what He has commanded us to do.

The Book of Psalms
29:2 Ascribe to the Lord the glory due his name; worship the Lord in the splendor of holiness.
95:6 Oh come, let us worship and bow down; let us kneel before the Lord, our Maker!
96:1 Oh sing to the Lord a new song; sing to the Lord, all the earth!
96:9 Worship the Lord in the splendor of holiness; tremble before him, all the earth! 
99:5 Exalt the Lord our God; worship at his footstool! Holy is he!
99:9 Exalt the Lord our God, and worship at his holy mountain; for the Lord our God is holy!
132:7 "œLet us go to his dwelling place; let us worship at his footstool!"

We find, throughout the Book of Psalms, direct prescriptions for worshipping the Lord. It is always described in a similar manner; that is, reverently with fear. We are told to "œascribe to the Lord the glory due his name" and to "œbow down ... kneel before the Lord" who made us. We are exhorted to "œtremble before him" and to "œexalt" His name. Nowhere in the Psalms do we see any command to worship the Lord with creativity or through the inventions of man. On the contrary, the emphasis on the precise worship of God in a specific, prescribed way is continued from the rest of the Old Testament.

It is not surprising, given the grand scope of the Book of Psalms, that it was the "œhymnal", if you will, of Israel when worshipping the Lord. In fact, from the time of the early Church through the time of the Reformation and up to the last century, the Book of Psalms was the primary and singular source for all worship of God. The early Church continued in, from their beginning, meeting in synagogues and in their worship practices following the pattern developed during the intertestamental period. During this period, when the Jews were exiled from their land and separated from the Temple, they had to develop new means of worshipping the Lord, not having the capacity to gather in one place each year for Atonement and sacrifice as a singular congregation. As we will see later in this discussion, the Lord Jesus further confirmed the worthiness and priority of the Book of Psalms for New Covenant worship at the Last Supper. Furthermore, the apostles Paul and James both make mention of the Book of Psalms as the only content of worship both worthy and acceptable for the Church.

Now, many will say that the Book of Psalms gives us a command to worship the Lord with "œnew songs" and to use instruments to worship Him as well. This is not only ignoring the context of the book of Psalms entirely, but a glaring example of eisogesis based, for the most part, on bringing unwarranted presuppositions to the text.

As for the subject of singing "œnew songs" to the Lord, we must look no further than the very Psalm in which this is written. Psalm 96 begins with the words:

96:1 Oh sing to the Lord a new song;
sing to the Lord, all the earth!
2Â  Sing to the Lord, bless his name;
tell of his salvation from day to day.

When the Psalmist says "œsing to the Lord a new song" he then gives us the very "œnew song" of which we are to be singing! He is not asking us to write our own songs, but to listen to his new song and sing it with him in worship to God! Such a disregard for context is no doubt the basis of most, if not all, misconceptions and false teachings derived from Holy Scripture.

Furthermore, on the subject of the content of worship songs (that is, the lyrics which are to be sung), we must realize that the Book of Psalms is set apart from all other songs. They are not just inspired by God, they are direct revelation from God Himself; that is, the very Word of God. Besides the fact that all of Scripture is "œbreathed out by God" (2 Timothy 3:15), we also see that the words of David, the author of the majority of the Book of Psalms in the Old Testament, are the very words of God Himself. Look closely at 2 Samuel 23:1-2:


23:1 Now these are the last words of David:

The oracle of David, the son of Jesse,
the oracle of the man who was raised on high,
the anointed of the God of Jacob,
the sweet psalmist of Israel:

2 Â "œThe Spirit of the Lord speaks by me;
his word is on my tongue."


David´s Psalms are not just inspired songs in light of God and His salvation. They are the very words of God's Spirit.

Now then, on the subject of instrumental commands given throughout the Book of Psalms, we must look, once again, at the context of Holy Scripture.

Under the Mosaic (Old) Covenant, God was to be worshipped through the Temple system of sacrifice and various other "shadows" of Christ that (as we read in the New Testament book of Hebrews) were all for the purpose of pointing the Israelites to Jesus Christ, the promised seed of Abraham (Genesis 22:18).

The tribe of Israel in charge of the Temple worship and its proper conduction was the Levites. The Levitical priesthood was in charge of not only performing the animal sacrifices within the Temple, but also responsible for conducting the musical portion of worship. We often read in the Book of Psalms some specific commands given to the "œChoirmaster" contained within the prefaces to the individual Psalms. These are all liturgical instructions for the sake of orderly and proper Temple worship. Liturgy is simply "œa prescribed form or set of forms for public religious worship." In the same manner, we read throughout the Book of Psalms of some specific instructions given to the "Choirmaster" pertaining to the use of instruments.

For example, at the beginning of Psalm 4 we read:

"To the choirmaster: with stringed instruments. A Psalm of David."

Likewise, at the beginning of Psalm 70 we read:

"To the choirmaster. Of David, for the memorial offering."

It is clear when examining all of these prefaces to particular individual Psalms that they were placed there for use within the Temple-based, sacrificial, Old Covenant liturgy of worship. These are liturgical instructions given to the Levitical priests who would be conducting the Temple worship services. Therefore, it is acceptable to conclude that the use of instruments in the Old Testament was restricted to worship in the Temple, and to be done by the Levitical priests alone. We see this fact most clearly in 2 Chronicles 29 where a vividly clear description of Old Covenant Temple worship is given:


29:27 Â Then Hezekiah commanded that the burnt offering be offered on the altar. And when the burnt offering began, the song to the Lord began also, and the trumpets, accompanied by the instruments of David king of Israel.
28Â  The whole assembly worshiped, and the singers sang and the trumpeters sounded. All this continued until the burnt offering was finished.
29Â  When the offering was finished, the king and all who were present with him bowed themselves and worshiped.
30Â  And Hezekiah the king and the officials commanded the Levites to sing praises to the Lord with the words of David and of Asaph the seer. And they sang praises with gladness, and they bowed down and worshiped.

31Â  Then Hezekiah said, "œYou have now consecrated yourselves toÂ the Lord. Come near; bring sacrifices and thank offerings to the house of the Lord." And the assembly brought sacrifices and thank offerings, and all who were of a willing heart brought burnt offerings.
32Â  The number of the burnt offerings that the assembly brought was 70 bulls, 100 rams, and 200 lambs; all these were for a burnt offering to the Lord.
33Â  And the consecrated offerings were 600 bulls and 3,000 sheep.
34 Â But the priests were too few and could not flay all the burnt offerings, so until other priests had consecrated themselves, their brothers the Levites helped them, until the work was finished"”for the Levites were more upright in heart than the priests in consecrating themselves.
35Â  Besides the great number of burnt offerings, there was the fat of the peace offerings, and there were the drink offerings for the burnt offerings. Thus the service of the house of the Lord was restored.
36 Â And Hezekiah and all the people rejoiced because God had prepared for the people, for the thing came about suddenly.


We can see in this passage here that instruments were used only during the Old Covenant Temple ceremony of sacrifice. Since, in the New Covenant, Christ fulfilled the Sacrificial Law of the Old Covenant (in His sacrifice that was once for all), to use instruments in New Covenant worship is no different than continuing to offer up sacrifices, burn incense, or present grain offerings to the Lord! They go hand in hand and are inseparable. We will see this even more clearly as we continue in our survey of Holy Scripture.

To continue in the use of instrumental worship is to ignore the clear commandments of the newness of the New Covenant as established by our High Priest Jesus Christ (Hebrews 8). Why have our churches ignored the common practice of orthodox Christianity since it's beginning by introducing instruments into our worship practices of the Lord?

In the Intertestamental time period and in the time of Christ, instruments were not used in the synagogues. This is clearly the case because sacrifices were absent from synagogue worship services! Without sacrifice, there was no need for instruments, according to the traditions of Mosaic Law (as seen above). The only time any instruments were used by the Jews in the Intertestamental time period was when trumpets were played from the rooftops of synagogues to announce various Feast celebrations, but never in corporate worship. All song-based worship was done unaccompanied, or a cappella. Without the death of an animal upon an altar, there was no need in employing instrumental praise.

Finally, another objection often given to the exclusive usage of the Book of Psalms within New Covenant worship is that "œThey don´t mention Jesus enough" or that they are "œOut of date, in light of Christ and the New Testament." However, such statements should be examined for what they really are: A denial of the inspiration and worth of ALL of God´s Word. In fact, in the New Testament, Paul tells us that all of the Old Testament was written for our instruction as Christians! In Romans 15:4 he writes:

15:4 For whatever was written in former days was written for our instruction, that through endurance and through the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope.


With the coming, death, and resurrection of Jesus Christ, the Book of Psalms (similar to the Old Testament prophecy) are fulfilled and given richer meanings within the New Covenant economy!

The Book of Psalms covers the entirety of human emotions and experience and is more than sufficient as being our only "œhymnal" for use in worshipping the Lord. The subjects covered within the Book of Psalms include:
God´s Majesty, Power, and Glory (Psalms 50; 95:1ff; 145; 19:1-6; 33:1-9; 104; 29; 107: 23ff; 65; 33:10-22; 76; 19:7-14; 119; 2:1-6; 80; 136; 1; 58; 82; 139:1-11; 103; 136; 148; 99), Christ (Psalms 2; 89; 132; 72:8ff; 89; 45; 8; 110; 22:1-11; 69; 16; 40; 22:22-28; 47; 24; 68; 2:6; 72; 20; 21; 45), God´s Saving Deeds (Psalms 77:11ff; 78; 105; 106; 114; 136), the Messiah´s People (Psalms 27; 42; 46; 48; 63; 81; 84; 51:15-19; 47; 67; 72; 87; 122; 85), the Experience of Salvation (Psalms 32, 38, 51, 130, 143, 2:10; 76:10-12; 131; 25; 19: 7ff), God´s Law (Psalms 1; 19; 119), Man and His Innocence in Christ (Psalms 5; 7; 9; 16; 17; 26; 35; 41; 44; 59; 66; 68; 69; 73; 86), the Temptation to Envy the Wicked Who Prosper (37; 73), God´s Grace in the Life to Come (Psalms 11; 16; 17:14; 21; 37; 49; 73:23; 102: 23; 103:1-6; 138), God´s Justice in the Condemnation of the Wicked (Frequently!), and God´s Victory (Psalms 2; 9; 96; 97; 98; 110; 148; 149; 150). There are even Psalms useful for specific situations within the Church, such as Baptism (Psalms 5:1-8; 17:6-9; 23; 51; 78:1-8; 90:12-17; 103:13-18; 119:9-16), the Lord´s Supper (Psalms 32; 26; 51; 81; 85 For Preparation, Psalms 103; 116; 118 For At the Table, and Psalms 23; 24:7-10; 28:6-9; 72: 17-19; 91 For Thanksgiving), Marriage (Psalms 23; 100; 121), Family (68:1-5; 112; 127; 128), Old Age (71; 90; 92), Death (23; 90; 103:13ff; 116:15), National Crisis (20:7; 33: 12ff; 82; 85; 90), Persecution (80; 119:143ff), Missions (2; 18:43-50; 22:27-31; 47; 66:1-4; 67; 68:31-35; 87; 96; 100; 126; 145), Reformation and Revival (51:10-19; 80; 85; 144), and Christian Unity (16:1-6; 42; 100; 107:1-9; 122; 133).

To say that the Book of Psalms is of no use to the New Covenant Church is nothing short of slander against the Word of God.

Of the Book of Psalms, Athanasius of Alexandria (A.D. 293-373) says:

"In this book you find the whole life of man pictured, the moods of the heart, the movements of the thought. If you have need of repentance, if you have met trial and temptation, if you are exposed to persecution and calumny, in all, and in every case, you can find here instruction, and bring your case before God in the words of the Psalms."

There is no song capable of being written by fallen man today that has the ability of coming near the divinely inspired perfection of the Book of Psalms. When we sing from the Book of Psalms, we are truly worshipping the Lord in Spirit and Truth. We are singing God´s Truth straight from His Spirit. More importantly, as we shall see in our further exegesis, it is following the plain and simple command of the Lord Himself given to us in Holy Scripture.

This concludes our examination of the Old Testament in regards to the nature of worship. Next, we will look at the New Testament and how it builds upon this basic foundation of worship. We will do this in light of the resurrection of Christ and the institution of the New Covenant age of the Church. May God open our eyes to the truth of His Word.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

Before looking at the New Testament Scriptures for further analysis of worship-related passages, a concise summary of what we have discussed so far is in order.

First of all, I have established the fact that I am discussing only the corporate worship of God by the Church on the Sabbath. Quite simply, regulations for the Sunday morning worship service.

We have seen that Scripture is very vocal on the issue of how God is to be worshipped, and it is also clear that there are certain required elements of worship which are explicitly defined. There are also circumstances of worship that are not as clearly defined or not defined at all, left to the liberty of any particular body of believers.

Next, we examined nearly every major Old Testament text related to corporate worship and regulations for worship. We have done this in order to establish a basic understanding of the foundation upon which the worship regulations of the New Testament build. We learned that without a proper understanding of the God of the Old Testament, we will never understand Jesus Christ in the New Testament, as they are one in the same and their attributes and desires never change.

Finally, we studied why it is not only acceptable, but preferred, to use the Book of Psalms as the sole source of all worship to God. We know this because they contain the very Words of God Himself and also cover the entire spectrum of human emotions. There is no modern worship song capable of being written by a mere human being today that could ever speak to one's heart with the same amount of relevance and sincerity as the songs contained within the Book of Psalms.

Now then, as we approach the New Testament, a few theological implications must first be addressed and understood.

First of all, at the time of Jesus Christ´s arrival as the Messiah of Israel, the Jewish people had all but rejected the proper ways of not only worshipping the Lord, but also in obeying His Law. They had become, generally speaking, apostate as a people.

Through constant occupation, exile, and further occupation, the Israelites had lost much of the faith and hope they previously had in their Lord to save and protect them. They twisted the Law through their self-righteous oral law and became hypocritical in an attempt to be justified through the works of the Law (rather than through faith, as their father´s Noah, Abraham, Moses, and David).

Throughout the Old Testament, we read of the future hope the Jews had in their salvation. Despite what the classic dispensationalists erroneously claim, Israel´s hope and salvation did not center around their temporal freedom from slavery in Egypt, but rather in a spiritual/eternal salvation from God through the promised seed of Abraham (Genesis 22:18), in whom they were justified by a faith leading to good works (Galatians 3:24; James 2:21). This seed, of course, is Jesus Christ, who is called "the Son of Abraham" in the very first verse of the New Testament.

It is simply a matter of Scriptural fact that the Israelites of the Old Testament looked forward to a future glorification and spiritual salvation from God´s wrath in eternity, just as Christians do (Hab 1:12; Exo 3:6; Matt 22:23-32; Luke 20:27-38; Matt 8:11; 27:52-53; Deut 33:3; Gen 47:9; 49:18; Num 23:10; Psa 34:21-22; 69:28; 73:16-17; 55:22-23; 30:5; 97:10; 112:6; 116:15; 39:5-6,12; 103:17; 102:25-28; Prov 10:7; Isa 51:6; Heb 11:9-10; 13-16; Acts 3:25; 7:5; 15:8; Ezek 28:10; 31:18; 32:19; Job 13:15; 19:25-27; Isa 66:22-24; Dan 12:1-2).

It is the clear teaching of Scripture that the Jews of the Old Testament and the Christians of the New Testament are all one, in Christ. Everyone who is a believer and justified by faith is no different than Abraham or any of the other Old Testament saints who were living according to the hope they had in the promised seed who would crush Satan (Genesis 3:15), and ring in the new age of God´s grace as fully revealed in the New Covenant.

This might leave some of us to wonder, "œThen what is so new about the New Covenant?" This is a wonderful question with a wonderful answer. The best place to see this outlined is in Hebrews 8. The author of Hebrews is establishing the significance of the New Covenant as compared to the Old Covenant in this chapter:


8:11 And they shall not teach, each one his neighbor
and each one his brother, saying, "˜Know the Lord,´
for they shall all know me,
from the least of them to the greatest.

This is one of the most confused portions of Hebrews. We know that, based on the teaching of the Old Testament, there was never any kind of "teaching" going on where people would go up to others and say "Hey you! Know the Lord!" So then, what is this verse referring to? This is, in fact, a basic tenet of the entire purpose of the New Covenant and why it is a more glorious covenant than the Old Covenant (2 Corinthians 3).

In the Old Covenant, the believers (those of faith like Abraham) did not personally know the Lord in the way we can through Christ revealed.

They were not presented with the capability of having a personal relationship with Him, nor could they look to Him and see how He acts or thinks. Of course, they had the Law of Moses to point them to the life which Christ would lead, but they were not able to witness Christ in the midst of persecution, trial, and ministry as we can today through the testimony of the early Church and the gospels.

God was, in many respects, a mystery to the Old Testament believers. The only tangible relationship they had with the Lord was in the form of the ceremonial and sacrificial ordinances of the Mosaic Law. Since we are now aware that the ordinances of animal sacrifice, instrumental praise, incense and burnt offerings, grain offerings, and even the Mosaic Law itself were "shadows" of Christ (Hebrews 8:5; 10:1), pointing to the life and work of Christ that would be fulfilled through his life, death, and resurrection, "once for all" at "œthe end of the age" (Romans 6:10; 1 Corinthians 10:11; Hebrews 7:27; 9:12,26; 10:1,10; Jude 3), for all of God's people whether Jew or Gentile, we can come to a proper conclusion about what this passage is trying to teach us.

Through the coming of Christ and His ministry as our High priest (and now King through His Great Commission [Matthew 28:18-20] mandate to plunder the kingdom of satan with His gospel [cg. Matthew 12:29]), these ceremonial ordinances have no value any longer, for all New Covenant believers can truly know the Lord. We can have a deep and personal relationship with God almighty through our Mediator Jesus Christ, who has finally been revealed to us in the flesh, conquering death and Sin once for all.

We can see, in Jesus´ life, death, and resurrection, what it means to live a life of perfect obedience to God, even to the point of death. We can see what it really means to have faith, according to God's design. We see the great pain and suffering which Christ endured for the forgiveness of our sins through His purposeful Atonement. In effect, we no longer need to teach one another to "know the Lord" because we can now see the Lord our God, through Jesus Christ, our Mediator.

Christ is the perfect fulfillment of all the "shadows" of the Old Covenant Law, giving us a complete picture of God and His gracious covenant with us, as His chosen people; the Israel of God. From little children in the church to old men, we may all, through Christ, know the Lord. There is no longer a rigid, cold relationship with God through ordinances and sacrifices. Now there is a deep, intimate, and personal relationship with God through Jesus Christ. This is the better promise of the better covenant, not a new type of salvation.

The author of Hebrews continues:

8:12 For I will be merciful toward their iniquities,
and I will remember their sins no more."

It should not need mentioning that all true Old Covenant believers, along with all true New Covenant believers, shared in the forgiveness of sins and absolution through the atonement of Jesus Christ, our perfect High Priest and King. This is, then, nothing new in the New Covenant.

Finally, the last verse of chapter eight in Hebrews makes the "newness" of the New Covenant, as being related to the ordinances and worship of the believers within the covenant, quite clear:


8:13 In speaking of a new covenant, he makes the first one obsolete. And what is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to vanish away.


The Temple worship and its sacrificial ordinances are ready to "vanish away." This occurs with a sense of finality in the destruction of Jerusalem in A.D. 70, God's final judgment against rebellious Israel. While many Jews perished in their rebellion against both the Lord in crucifying their Messiah and the oppressive Roman occupation, the followers of Jesus Christ escaped and were spared, per His instructions (Matthew 24). The new ways of worship in the New Covenant are coming into full effect and realization, causing the Old Covenant ways to "vanish away." It is the end of the Old Covenant age and the beginning of the New Covenant age.

We can clearly see that the new aspect of the New Covenant, as presented in the epistle to the Hebrews, is largely related to the worship and observation of the covenant community (i.e. the Church), not the inward spiritual condition of the true believers within the covenant community, as that has remained the same. Paul tells us this fact in Galatians 3:9 quite plainly:

9 Â So then, those who are of faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.

Keeping all of this in mind, it is now possible to examine the Scriptural texts within the New Testament that speak of worship and how it is to be done within the New Covenant Church. We can hopefully accomplish this by studying them in their proper context and with clear understanding.


Matthew 4:10
4:10 Then Jesus said to him, "œBe gone, Satan! For it is written, "œ"˜You shall worship the Lord your God and him only shall you serve.´"

This simple text shows us clearly that Christ did in fact command us to worship the Lord with His coming. Nothing has changed. God is to be worshipped as Lord and we are to serve Him alone, not ourselves and our own interests. Neither should we attempt to serve other people or their interests, unless it is done in the proper context of Christian love and under a banner of truth, for our God is a Jealous God.


Matthew 15:3-9
15:3Â  He answered them, "œAnd why do you break the commandment of God for the sake of your tradition?
4 Â For God commanded, "˜Honor your father and your mother,´ and, "˜Whoever reviles father or mother must surely die.´
5 Â But you say, "˜If anyone tells his father or his mother, What you would have gained from me is given to God,
6Â  he need not honor his father.´ So for the sake of your tradition you have made void the wordÂ of God.
7Â  You hypocrites! Well did Isaiah prophesy of you, when he said:


8Â  "œ"˜This people honors me with their lips,
but their heart is far from me;
9Â  in vain do they worship me,
teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.´"

Jesus makes a very important point for us in this discourse. Very often, we have the tendency to forsake the commandments and statutes of the Lord for the sake of our own traditions, teaching and defending them as if they were the very commandments of God. We can easily "œmake void the word of God" for the sake of our traditions, Jesus warns us. Unless our heart is truly focused on the Lord, our worship is meaningless. Our "œgood intentions" are really not "œgood enough" for God, as He is the one who judges if our intentions are truly good (Proverbs 16:2; Hebrews 4:12), based on His Word and our reverence for Him. The Bible clearly teaches us that the intentions of our heart is always that of evil, by nature (Genesis 6:5; 8:21). Only through submission to God´s commandments are we capable of doing anything proper in His sight; and even this is through the righteousness of Christ, and not ourselves.


John 4:21-26
4:21 Â Jesus said to her, "œWoman, believe me, the hour is coming when neither on this mountain nor in Jerusalem will you worship the Father.
22Â  You worship what you do not know; we worship what we know, for salvation is from the Jews.
23Â  But the hour is coming, and is now here, when the true worshipers will worship the Father in spirit and truth, for the Father is seeking such people to worship him.
24Â  God is spirit, and those who worship him must worship in spirit and truth."
25Â  The woman said to him, "œI know that Messiah is coming (he who is called Christ). When he comes, he will tell us all things."
26Â  Jesus said to her, "œI who speak to you am he."

Jesus, in His conversation with the woman at the well, tells us much about worship in the New Covenant. First of all, He rightly prophecies that a time is coming when Jerusalem will no longer be the place of worship to God, for God´s people will be found in all the nations of the earth and the Temple will be destroyed within a generation of their conversation. Secondly, God desires us to worship Him in spirit and in truth. How can we worship God in truth unless we worship Him through His own Word, which is the only truth without mixture of error on all matters of faith and righteousness?


Matthew 26:30
26:30 After singing psalms, they went out to the Mount of Olives.

After the Lord´s Supper was instituted, they sang a hymn (Psalm 113-118, the "œHallel") together a cappella. Christ preached the Word in this setting and they prayed together, as well. This was no less than an institution of how New Covenant worship was to be conducted, in its most basic form. Christ has shown us that the ways of worshipping in the synagogues has not changed with any significance. However, His sacrifice has made the Lord's Supper a new facet of our worship together as believers in Him, replacing the Passover celebration. They did not bring flutes or harps to this worship setting because they were not sacrificing animals.


Romans 12:1-2
12:1 I appeal to you therefore, brothers,Â by the mercies of God, to present your bodies as a living sacrifice, holy and acceptable to God, which is your spiritual worship.
2 Â Do not be conformed to this world,Â but be transformed by the renewal of your mind, that by testing you may discern what is the will of God, what is good and acceptable and perfect.

If we can now recall the single word definition of worship given earlier in this treatise ("Obedience"), here we see the justification of such a definition. Our very bodies are to be presented to God as worship - as living sacrifices - through the conforming of our will and mind to that of the Lord´s. We do this through obedience to His Word and commandments. True worship of God in the New Covenant is centered around discerning and obeying the will of God, doing "œwhat is good and acceptable and perfect" in His sight. Obedience.

When our churches begin to change the way we worship, for the sake of attracting a crowd or enticing unbelievers to come be a part of our services, we are most assuredly not seeking to do what is "good and acceptable and perfect" in the Lord's sight. We are letting the world and its cultural changes dictate how we conduct our worship services, rather than conforming to the will of God, and seeking to change the world. We are letting the unbelievers change the Church rather than having the Church change the unbelievers.

The worship of God in His Church is something that is to be taken seriously and treated with a great deal of reverence. Rather than violating the commandments of God to entice crowds of unbelievers to come into our churches, we should be going out into the world and fulfilling the Great Commission as our Lord and Savior intended. We should be building relationships with unbelievers, proclaiming the truth of the gospel to everyone we encounter, and praying for the lifting of the veil from the eyes of the unsaved everywhere. This is our mandate and mission as the Christian Church, not changing the Church in order to cop out of doing the hard work the Lord commanded us to do.


1 Corinthians 14:15,26
14:15 What is the conclusion then? I will pray with the spirit, and I will also pray with the understanding. I will sing with the spirit, and I will also sing with the understanding.

26 How is it then, brethren? Whenever you come together, each of you has a psalm, has a teaching, has a tongue, has a revelation, has an interpretation. Let all things be done for edification.

We learn from Paul here that under the New Covenant administration, the key emphasis in worship is edification; that is, teaching one another and building one another up through what is being done in worship. Singing for worship is mentioned (Psalms being the content of what is sung), but there is no mention of using instruments at all.

The focus and emphasis of Paul in regards to worship is edification and understanding. God does not want us to worship Him in an unintelligible way. How is a person being edified and built up in the Lord through listening to instruments? There is no doctrinal or practical content to music. It cannot edify us or teach us the ways of the Lord, nor can it bring us closer together as a congregation, apart from doing so in a new age, existential manner, where we are merely emotionally affected by the music being played. This is not the way we are taught to worship; it is not about our feelings or emotions, which are unstable and unreliable. It is about Truth, edification, and giving all of the glory to our God through simple obedience.


Ephesians 5:19; Colossians 3:16
5:19 speaking to one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord.

3:16 Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly, teaching and admonishing one another in all wisdom, singing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, with thankfulness in your hearts to God.

These are some of the most blatantly positive institutions found in the New Testament regarding worshipping the Lord with song, and absolutely nothing is said pertaining to the use of instruments. Nothing. It is simply not found in the New Testament. It is highly significant there is no mention whatsoever of instruments being used in worship under the New Covenant, whereas, throughout the descriptions of Temple worship under the Old Covenant, there is much mention of their use during sacrifice alone.

We read in these verses that we are to make melody with "our heart to the Lord", not with instruments. The joy of our salvation contained within our hearts is our music to the Lord. We do not need instruments to speak for us, for the grace of God's salvation is sufficient to make a beautiful song of praise.

The Greek word psalmos has been said by some to always be defined "œto pluck an instrument." However, this simple reduction of a word does not hold up when we see it used throughout Holy Scripture, especially in the Greek Septuagint when it is sometimes used with a qualification following that states "œwith instruments" and other times "œwithout instruments". Why use a word that means to sing "with instruments" and then redundantly proclaim "with instruments" again? Or, even more strange, why use a word that means to sing "with instruments" and then qualify that with "without instruments?"

Simple reductions of Greek words to their root does not always yield results that are accurate. In fact, just as equal a definition of the word is "a pious song, psalm." In the context of Ephesians and Colossians, that is the obvious interpretation, and every English Bible translation has made that clear through their rendering of the word.

Many, when reading these verses which say to sing "œpsalms, hymns, and spiritual songs" come to the conclusion that we are to sing psalms from the Book of Psalms, hymns from the Baptist Hymnal, and praise choruses and other contemporary songs from any given Christian source.

Pause for a moment and think about that conclusion.

Am I the only one laughing? I would hope not, for such a ridiculous form of eisogesis not only holds in contempt the authority of Scripture but insults the intelligence of believers everywhere.

The Holy Scriptures were not, despite popular belief (at least based on practice in recent years), written in the United States of America a few years ago!

The Bible was written by various authors, at various historical times, from various historical places, with various cultural traditions, and various meanings for words and phrases we now have different understandings of and meanings for.

The only way we can have a prayer to understand the Bible with any significance is to read it within a proper context. Not only must we look at any given verse´s immediate context, but also the context of that verse within the entire "œbook" of the Bible, the context of that book within the Testament in which it is found, and the context of that verse within the entirety of Holy Scripture. On top of all of this, we must, in some cases, make use of the original languages in which Scripture was written, so as to understand a deeper or more clear meaning behind particular verses. Finally, we must also take into consideration the time in history when the verse and "œbook" were written.

With all of this in mind, what exactly is meant by Paul when he writes "psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs?" This is, surprisingly, easier to understand than it might seem.

First of all, we must come to grips with the fact that the common "œBible" of all Greek-speaking Jews at this time (of which Paul of Tarsus was one) was the Septuagint (or "œLXX" for short). The LXX was the 3rd century B.C. translation of the Old Testament and deuterocanonical books from Hebrew into Greek. The LXX is quoted more often than the Hebrew Old Testament by the authors of the New Testament, especially by Paul. We know this is true, because there are many discernable and easily noticable grammatical differences between the LXX and the Hebrew Old Testament (but no major or significant departures in content or theology).

This has all been mentioned in order to say this: In the LXX translation of the Old Testament, the very translation both Paul and Jesus Christ quoted and taught from on a regular basis, the Book of Psalms contains three primary descriptions for any given psalm within the book; that is, the titles of psalm, hymn, and song. Some Psalms are even prefaced with more than one of these terms, and, in fact, some are prefaced with all three! Psalm 76 in the LXX is prefaced with:

"For the end, among the Hymns, A Psalm for Asaph; a Song for the Assyrian".

Even in our English translations of Scripture, we can see this taking place. For example, Psalm 108 contains the preface:

"A Song. A Psalm of David."

The fact of the matter is, these terms are used to describe different types of worship songs found within the Book of Psalms as a whole (which is itself a compilation of five different books of praise songs). A hymn is a type of psalm and song. A psalm is a type of song and can be a hymn. A song can be a hymn, a psalm, or another type of song.

Additionally, it is significant to note that an equally viable and correct rendering of both Ephesians 5:19 and Colossians 3:16 is, "spiritual psalms, spiritual hymns, and spiritual songs." What is implied here is divine inspiration, not simply songs of a spiritual nature or intention.

Of this matter, Edward Lohse says:

"The adjectival expression "˜prompted by the Spirit´ (pneumatikais) refers materially to all three terms"
Colossians and Philemon, (ET, Philadelphia 1971), p. 151.


Also, R. Schnackenburg says:
"[the adjective pneumatikais] characterises all that the congregation sings as being inspired or produced by the Spirit"
Ephesians (ET, Edinburgh 1991), p. 238.
"¨
Finally, it is also worth mentioning that the usage of the Greek word pneumatikais throughout the New Testament unanimously refers to something as having been originated from the Holy Spirit. There is only one exception found in the New Testament, where the evil spirit of Satan is the spirit of origin being mentioned (Ephesians 6:12).


Philippians 3:2-3
3:2 Â Look out for the dogs, look out for the evildoers, look out for those who mutilate the flesh.
3Â  For we are the real circumcision, who worship by the Spirit of GodÂ and glory in Christ Jesus and put no confidence in the flesh

Those who "œworship by the Spirit of God and glory in Christ Jesus" put "no confidence in the flesh." This means self-righteousness based on one's own piety or good works, which are done in vain. We are justified by faith that produces obedience, not by the works of the Law.


Colossians 2:16-19
2:16 Â Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath.
17 Â These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ.
18 Â Let no one disqualify you, insisting on asceticism and worship of angels, going on in detail about visions,Â puffed up without reason by his sensuous mind,
19 Â and not holding fast to the Head, from whom the whole body, nourished and knit together through its joints and ligaments, grows with a growth that is from God.

We don´t worship God through asceticism (denying one´s self of any worldly enjoyment for the sake of an enhanced state of spiritual holiness and perfection) or through revering or praising of angels (Revelation 22:9). I am often shocked at the great emphasis on the work of angels and demons in our churches today, with little to no emphasis on the sovereignty of God over all things. What perversion of the truth and blatant disregard for the clear teaching of Scripture this is.


Hebrews 9:1
9:1 Now even the first covenant had regulations for worship and an earthly place of holiness.

Since the "œfirst covenant had regulations for worship and an earthly place of holiness" (the Temple), we can rightfully infer that the current covenant, the New Covenant, has regulations for worship (as we have examined and will continue to examine thoroughly) and "an earthly place of holiness"; that is, the holy universal Church, the body of Christ (cg. Romans 12:1-2).


Hebrews 12:28-29
12:28 Therefore let us be grateful for receiving a kingdom that cannot be shaken, and thus let us offer to God acceptable worship, with reverence and awe,
29 Â for our God is a consuming fire.

We are finally seeing the culmination of our journey through Scripture. We read here in this passage in Hebrews that since we have been brought into "œa kingdom that cannot be shaken" (the kingdom of heaven), we are indebted to giving "acceptable worship" to God, "œwith reverence and awe," not with apathy, creativity, or the imaginations of man.

Why are we to worship God in this way, more specifically? Because, "œour God is a consuming fire." I am certain that if Aaron were alive at the time this epistle were written, and he read this verse, a recollection of the death of his two sons, Nahab and Abihu, would slap him squarely in the face.

It should slap us in the face, also, seeing so clearly now that our God has not changed His attitude towards worship, and we have been living in clear rebellion against His commandments for so long in the greater majority of evangelical Christianity.


Hebrews 13:15
13:15 Through him then let us continually offer up a sacrifice of praise to God, that is, the fruit of lips that acknowledge his name.

Our praise to God is described as a sacrifice. However, no longer is it a sacrifice with animals, incense, grain offerings, and instruments, but one with our lips in praise. We are told to leave the camp behind (Hebrews 13:13) and no longer worship according to the sacrificial Temple ordinances of the Old Covenant.


Revelation 5:8
5:8 And when he had taken the scroll, the four living creatures and the twenty-four elders fell down before the Lamb, each holding a harp, and golden bowls full of incense, which are the prayers of the saints.

There is not any clear warrant for the use of instruments in New Covenant worship, aside from this verse in Revelation. Many will claim that here we find a "œheavenly pattern" of worship and living that should be applied to our "œearthly pattern." However, this does not hold up, logically.

For example, we would not be able to marry on earth, as it is not done in heaven. Nor would we be able to conduct civil government on earth, as a Theocracy would be the only valid form of government allowed by God.

We must keep in mind that these are symbolic visions which John is receiving from Jesus Christ. The Church cannot implement practices of heavenly worship into earthly worship without going back to the form of worship done under the abolished Old Covenant in some way, making Christ's sacrifice to be void.

Are we to cast crowns before the Lord? Are we to use lamps? Are we to reconstruct the Temple and the Ark of the Covenant and build a sea of glass? Are we to burn incense before God?

The book of Revelation is a highly symbolic vision never meant to be taken as a pattern for earthly worship. John is the only human saint present in this vision, and he does not participate at all with these acts of "worship" he is describing. If John, being an Apostle, does not participate, neither should we!

Furthermore, if the book of Revelation gives warrant for the use of instruments, we must only be allowed to use the instruments described in the book; that is, harps and trumpets. No organs, pianos, guitars, or any other types of instruments would be allowed.

The book of Revelation used as a pattern for earthly worship would also give warrant to the use of drama in worship, as it is one dramatic presentation after another. The invalidity of such a claim becomes quite apparent when thought all the way through.

To sing the Psalms and read of how, under the Old Covenant, the believers were forced to make sacrifices, offer up incense, dance, use instruments, etc. for worship, we should joy in the fact and reality of the fulfillment of such sacrificial means of worship in Jesus Christ's sacrifice and resurrection. We should also joy in the fact and reality of our complete salvation, in Him. We sing praise to God, making melody with the grace that is in our hearts, not with instruments.

Joy in the New Covenant is not to be based on our circumstances, but on the completeness and assuredness of our Salvation in Christ Jesus.

Worship should come as a natural result from the joy in our hearts, given to us by God as our Savior.

Where is our joy in life? If our Christian joy is based only on circumstances and feelings and specific settings (as in, being free to do whatever we please in what we consider as worship), we will never truly understand the freeness of God´s grace and the joy of our salvation. All things we do should focus on the grace and glory of our God and Savior, Jesus Christ. In Him we live, and move, and have our being. He is the beginning and the end. Without keeping a proper focus on His great works and righteousness, we will always be falling short of the truth, being focused on ourselves and, in all respects, living as idol worshippers.

In and through Jesus Christ our Mediator, we have a joy that no person and no circumstance can ever take away! May He receive all the proper praise and glory forever and ever.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

In conclusion, I pray that it has been made quite clear that what I have just attempted to concisely (yet thoroughly) explain on the nature of Christian worship is not an isolated, cultic, legalistic, or fanatical viewpoint.

On the contrary, it is a viewpoint held by a large majority of orthodox Christianity since the beginning of the Church, up until our present time by a much smaller group. A group of believers who refuse to "give in" to mounting pressures from postmodern, humanistic, existential liberalism, which (since the Enlightenment) has invaded our churches and given us a clearly warped and man-centered view of not only salvation, but also of God, the Church, and, quite clearly, Christian worship.

My only prayer is that through this God and Scripture-centered exposition, the eyes of some faithful believers will be opened to see the grievous errors of our present-day churches and be inspired by the Word of God to attempt to (by His grace alone) enact a change in the way our churches conduct not only worship, but also the practical implementation of God-centered (redundant, yes, but sadly in need of clarification) theology within the body of Christ.

Theology should never be about debating over minute doctrinal issues, winning arguments, or harassing weaker brothers in the Lord. The proper worship of the Lord God Almighty is not a minute doctrinal issue.

Theology should simply be about the practical living of a life centered on being conformed to the image of Christ, in reverent fear of God´s infinite holiness and majesty.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> VirginiaHugenot is the first person I've seen explain the RPW without the typical 'reformed arrogance and theological superiority' and looking down his theological nose at people who don't hold to EP/No Instruments.
> 
> Excellent job, sir.



Thank you, sir!


----------



## JohnV (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...



So all the Psalms from the Book of Praise of the RPCNA are uninspired hymns? From the book of praise of the CanRC? Of the FCS? They're not in Hebrew.

Is the English translation of the Bible inspired? 

What I'm getting at is: What do you mean by "inspired"? Are you not mixing meanings here? 

I'm sorry if you've already covered this in your long posts. I need the time to read them through carefully, which I didn't have this evening.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by OS_X_
> ...



Me too, Andrew. Same for Patrick. Great jobs!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> So all the Psalms from the Book of Praise of the RPCNA are uninspired hymns? From the book of praise of the CanRC? Of the FCS? They're not in Hebrew.
> 
> Is the English translation of the Bible inspired?
> ...



The "Book of Psalms for Singing" that the RPCNA uses was done through a painstaking process in order to stay accurate to the original text of Scripture and still have the song in a flowing, singable form.

When I say "inspired", I mean that the Book of Psalms is Scripture. We can arrange it and put it to a tune and sing it, but it is still inspired Scripture. It is still the Word of God every bit as a copy of the ESV or KJV is. The key here is the source material of what is being sung.

When I say "uninspired", I mean songs where the source material is man's imaginations or ideas/thoughts/words. It may be a song based on Scripture, a song based on ideas from Scripture, or a completely original song altogether. Unless we are talking about a song that is essentially a passage of scripture or Psalm put to a tune for singing, without changing its context or wording, it is uninspired. It is not the Word of God put to singing, but a man's interpretation or bias of what he views as worthy of being sung to God.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 8, 2005)

Weird that this thread just popped up. I just happened to listen to Brian Schwertley's exegesis on EP yesterday. It can be listened to free on Sermon Audio.com. Here is the direct link to it EP sermon I believe what was posted by WFU was the sermon notes from the above sermon. I was a scoffer when I listened to this. Now I am going to listen to it again because I was distracted the first time I listened but heard enough that I am going to take a much closer look at this. I found it because I listened to his exegesis on headcovering and was floored. I had my husband listen to it also and he was also floored and actually angry afterward that headcovering is so glossed over almost universally by but a few reformed churches when the teaching is so clear. So when I saw his EP sermon I thought I would give it a listen. I would encourage everyone to listen to both of these. It is available for download free in mp3 form so that you can burn it to disc and listen in the car. That has been one of my favorite things to do. I think if we are going to truly go sola scriptura that both of these practices (headcovering/EP) should be relooked at. Both were just the way you did church for centuries and only relatively recently done away with. Very recently in the case of headcovering (1960).


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

Greg Price has a good sermon series on it as well. What I posted is not notes from a sermon, but my own compilation and thoughts on this issue. I have a lot to add, but it is a work in process.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 9, 2005)

So, could we sing Handel's Messiah in worship then, as all the words are inspired?

Serious question, not trying to be silly.

JH


----------



## Philip A (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> WrittenFromUtopia, I think you need to take into consideration that Reformed Baptists, as far as I know, don't follow a RPW.



If that is the case, then they are not really Reformed Baptists, according to the confessional definition.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Here's some irony for you.....
> 
> Imagine singing Exclusive Psalmody and come upon Psalm 150
> ...



Context, brother, context!

Psa 149:1 Praise ye the LORD. Sing unto the LORD a new song, and his praise in the congregation of saints.
Psa 149:2 Let Israel rejoice in him that made him: let the children of Zion be joyful in their King. 
Psa 149:3 Let them praise his name in the dance: let them sing praises unto him with the timbrel and harp. 
Psa 149:4 For the LORD taketh pleasure in his people: he will beautify the meek with salvation. 
Psa 149:5 Let the saints be joyful in glory: let them *sing aloud upon their beds.* 
Psa 149:6 Let the high praises of God be in their mouth, *and a twoedged sword in their hand;* 
Psa 149:7 To execute vengeance upon the heathen, and punishments upon the people;
Psa 149:8 To bind their kings with chains, and their nobles with fetters of iron; 
Psa 149:9 To execute upon them the judgment written: this honour have all his saints. Praise ye the LORD.


If Psalm 149 and Psalm 150 apply to corporate worship, then next Lord's Day I'm going to bring my bed, a sword, and a chained gentile king with me to the meeting hall!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_ Unless we are talking about a song that is essentially a passage of scripture or Psalm put to a tune for singing, without changing its context or wording, it is uninspired. It is not the Word of God put to singing, but a man's interpretation or bias of what he views as worthy of being sung to God.



What does _essentially a passage of scripture or Psalm_ mean? Does that mean it can be _close_ to a direct quote from scripture as long as it conveys the same idea as scripture ? I've heard people say that the WCF is 'essentially scripture, but systematized'. 



> ..........but a man's interpretation or bias of what he views as worthy of being sung to God.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 9, 2005)

You guys are making this harder than it has to be, I fear.

If you are singing quotes from the Bible, that is an "inspired" song.

If you are singing anything else, it is "uninspired".

When we have Scripture reading on the Lord's Day in church, we wouldn't say "Okay, time to do our Scripture reading for today. Turn in your copies of the Purpose Driven Life to page 45 where Rick mentions a verse and comments on it ..." That is the same thing as singing uninspired songs. That's all I'm talking about.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> So, could we sing Handel's Messiah in worship then, as all the words are inspired?
> 
> Serious question, not trying to be silly.
> ...



If it is a direct quotation from the Bible, I would not have a problem with it (of course, if sung unaccompanied).


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 9, 2005)

Where do the Scriptures limit the use of instruments exclusively to temple worship?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Where do the Scriptures limit the use of instruments exclusively to temple worship?



That's been my question. Why is it considered only part of the law era of the temple?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> ...



And you do of course realize that virtually every Exclusive Psalmist that you quoted earlier in the thread would vehemently disagree with you, don't you. It is only the Psalter that is to be sung, not other portions of the Bible.

This has been treated at length in at least 2 (maybe 3) EP threads on the board.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Please also explain how a instrument, which can produce nothing of its own accord, and has no substance, is more like a prayer, or sermon, or reading of Scripture, than a lightbulb (to aid seeing) or a microphone (to aid hearing).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 9, 2005)

If nothing else, at least we are consistantly repetative...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 9, 2005)

> Matthew 26:30
> 26:30 After singing psalms, they went out to the Mount of Olives.
> 
> After the Lord´s Supper was instituted, they sang a hymn (Psalm 113-118, the "œHallel") together a cappella. Christ preached the Word in this setting and they prayed together, as well. This was no less than an institution of how New Covenant worship was to be conducted, in its most basic form. Christ has shown us that the ways of worshipping in the synagogues has not changed with any significance. However, His sacrifice has made the Lord's Supper a new facet of our worship together as believers in Him, replacing the Passover celebration. They did not bring flutes or harps to this worship setting because they were not sacrificing animals.


Actually, if this was a Passover meal, then Jesus did partake of a sacrifice, being fully obedient to the law. Second, they wouldn't use instruments at this ceremony because intruments were not required practice for the Passover. 
You are making alot of assumptions here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Where do the Scriptures limit the use of instruments exclusively to temple worship?



This question is answered in the articles which I cited earlier. To clarify, the Scriptures don't limit the use of instruments exclusively to temple worship. They were used on other occasions lawfully. After all, no one here is arguing that the use of musical instruments _per se_ is sinful (the fact that Jubal of the line of Cain invented musical instruments does not make them bad in themselves). But with respect to public worship, musical instruments were introduced during the transition from tabernacle to temple worship and were clearly part of the ceremonial worship of the old covenant. I will quote Brian Schwertley's treatment of this issue here:



> 6. The Introduction of Music in Public Worship
> 
> Besides the trumpets of silver introduced by God into the tabernacle service under Moses, God appointed additional instruments toward the end of King David´s reign.58 These instruments were likely introduced in anticipation of the completion of the temple under Solomon. A careful study of the use of musical instruments in worship in the old covenant reveals that musical instruments were only played by certain authorized classes of Levites. Non-Levites never used musical instruments in public worship. The musical instruments that were used were not chosen arbitrarily by man but were designed by King David under divine inspiration. Also, musical instruments were only used in conjunction with animal sacrifices. During the temple service, musical instruments were only played during the sacrifice. An objective study of instrumental music in public worship in the old covenant proves that the use of musical instruments in public worship was ceremonial. This argument is considerably strengthened by the historical fact that musical instruments were not used in synagogue worship or the apostolic church.
> The first recorded instance of musical instruments being used in public worship occurred during the festivities and ceremonies when the ark of God was moved to Jerusalem. "œThen David and all Israel played music before God with all their might, with singing, on harps, on stringed instruments, on tambourines, on cymbals, and with trumpets" (1 Chron. 13:8). This attempt to bring the ark of God to Jerusalem failed because the people involved did not follow the "œproper order" (15:13). The people did not do what God had commanded.59 In other words, they violated the regulative principle. "œGod smote Uzzah, not merely as a judgment upon him for his rash and unlawful act in taking hold of the ark, but as a rebuke to David, the priests, the Levites and all the people; and as an admonition to all future generations to take heed to the divine command in all the affairs of divine worship. In this act he gave single proof that the whole proceeding was wrong. Had the offence consisted simply in placing the ark upon the cart, and Uzzah´s taking hold of it, the remedy was at hand. The priest and Levites were present with the multitude, and could have been immediately directed to take charge of the ark, but the whole service was rejected by God as dishonoring to Him. David afterwards frankly acknowledges the disorder of the whole proceeding."60 "œFor because you [the Levites] did not do it the first time, the Lord our God broke out against us, because we did not consult Him about the proper order" (1 Chron. 15:13).
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



The OPC minority report allows for scripture songs, as I recall, but emphasizes the psalms as the primary type of song to be sung in worship. My own view is that Handel's Messiah oratorio is one of the most wonderful accomplishments in the field of music ever. But I would not sing it in public worship. I believe that the psalms alone are authorized by God in public worship.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> When we have Scripture reading on the Lord's Day in church, we wouldn't say "Okay, time to do our Scripture reading for today. Turn in your copies of the Purpose Driven Life to page 45 where Rick mentions a verse and comments on it ..." That is the same thing as singing uninspired songs. That's all I'm talking about.



Good analogy...


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 9, 2005)

> Please also explain how a instrument, which can produce nothing of its own accord, and has no substance, is more like a prayer, or sermon, or reading of Scripture, than a lightbulb (to aid seeing) or a microphone (to aid hearing).



Ok so I assume you are labeling instruments as circumstantial rather than elemental. If they were circumstantial why did God have to specifically mention their use? Prior to their ordination by God scripture never speaks of instruments being used. 

Concerning covenant continuity, do you believe that all the elements besides those fulfilled, and thus omitted or replaced should be continued from the Temple services? It seems to me that uninspired hymns and instruments that were never mentioned before their ordination nor after they were nullified would be adding to what God has commanded in worship, and disturbing covenant continuity.

Is this an issue of legalism? No salvation and our status before God doesn't hinge on it. The issue is our devotion to God. Can we not be nit picky and strict when the intention is to please God?

I keep hearing people claim that refusing to allow instruments and uninspired hymns is forcing beliefs on peoples conscience. Well so is allowing instruments and uninspired hymns, as strict followers of the rpw feel they are not offering a pure sacrifice to God. Where does scripture ordain instruments and uninspired hymns anyway? I'm also curious to those opposing no instruments and EP think about the quotations by the apostolic church fathers who were closest to the inspired apostles and Christ and the reformers that we respect so much? You realize that by opposing EP and no Instruments you oppose the belief of these apostolic fathers prior to the corruption of the church and for example, Luther, Calvin and Spurgeon?

[Edited on 3-9-2005 by ABondSlaveofChristJesus]


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Well Fred, I would think then that it will only take 2 or 3 more and we will have it all worked out.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...



Gabriel:

Because of the nature of the discussion I have to back out of this one to a degree. What I had in mind could be summarized if I responded with,



> OK, just try to be consistent with this all the way through.



I want to get deeper into this sometime, for there is much to discuss. The Girardeau-esque arguments have not really been responded to, but I see some attempting to do so in this thread. And I'll leave it to them to pursue this. I would only be following their lead. I just ask you to think about it, carefully, and not to suppose things about non-EP-ers beliefs that really aren't true. For example, we do not disparage against Psalm singing. Its not a question of "either/or", but whether hymns are legitimate praise as well. And we don't use the word "hymn" loosely, as if we would invite Cat Stevens to sing "Morning has broken" at a worship service.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 9, 2005)

I am incredibly frustrated at the responses I have gotten in this thread.

Either none of you are actually reading or attempting to understand what I'm saying, or you are choosing to ignore it. If I was to ignore a vast amount of Scriptural evidence and proof for something one of YOU posted, I would get harrassed and belittled and treated like dirt. But, when I do it, it is okay to completely ignore all of it and ask the same questions (which I've already answered) over and over again.  I'm not trying to be a jerk here, just being honest. You are not giving me the same respect and intellectual interaction that you DEMAND from everyone else on this board when discussing an issue.




> Where do the Scriptures limit the use of instruments exclusively to temple worship?





> That's been my question. Why is it considered only part of the law era of the temple?



This has been answered several times in this thread. Did you read all of my posts? 2 Chron. 29 is the most clear answer. Andrew has done a wonderful job as well answering this question. The burden of proof is on all of you, who disagree with the RPW entirely by saying we can introduce new things into worship that are not commanded by Scripture.

Lightbulbs and microphones are circumstances of worship and not regulated by Scripture.


Finally, if "Handel's Messiah" is not contained in the Psalms (which I apparently wrongly assumed it was), then it should not be sung in corporate worship.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 9, 2005)

To clarify, *again*:

Elements of Worship: The regulated parts of corporate worship; that is, preaching, the reading of Scripture, prayer, the Sacraments, and the singing of psalms with grace in the heart.

Circumstances of Worship: The non-regulated parts of corporate worship; that is, the location of worship, how long the worship service is, what is preached/prayed in a service, which psalms are sung, the order of service, if microphones or artificial lighting is used, etc.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> I keep hearing people claim that refusing to allow instruments and uninspired hymns is forcing beliefs on peoples conscience. Well so is allowing instruments and uninspired hymns, as strict followers of the rpw feel they are not offering a pure sacrifice to God. Where does scripture ordain instruments and uninspired hymns anyway? I'm also curious to those opposing no instruments and EP think about the quotations by the apostolic church fathers who were closest to the inspired apostles and Christ and the reformers that we respect so much? You realize that by opposing EP and no Instruments you oppose the belief of these apostolic fathers prior to the corruption of the church and for example, Luther, Calvin and Spurgeon?



This hits on a key aspect of the debate over music, instruments, and hymnody, that is, the issue of liberty of conscience. The question that every "non-EP'er" must ask himself is this - "is is lawful for me to impose, based on my own preference, that which I consider a circumstance (and therefore not necessary) on the consciences of those of my brethren who view the use of instruments as an violation of the RPW, and thereby have their consciences violated on account of my imposition of that which I do not believe is necessary?"

Or, to put it another way,

"Is instrumental music/uninspired hymnody something that is so important that I am willing to violate the conscience of my EP brother in order to have it in the public worship?"

I believe the scriptures are clear on what to do in this instance, i.e. Romans 14 and 1 Corinthians 8. Should not rather the one who takes a freer view of worship say to himself, a la 1 Cor 8:12 - "Therefore, if the use of instruments in worship and uninspired hymnody makes my brother stumble, I will never include instruments and unispired hymns in worship, lest I make my brother stumble."

[Edited on 3-9-2005 by Philip A]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 9, 2005)

Good point, Philip.

It would not violate the conscience of a person to sing Psalms without instruments, as there are no Scriptural commands contrary to this practice.

However, those who hold to RPW and are offended by such practices, based on _Sola Scriptura_ and necessary inference, should be treated with love and compassion by their brothers and sisters in Christ who may not have the same conviction.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I am incredibly frustrated at the responses I have gotten in this thread.
> 
> Either none of you are actually reading or attempting to understand what I'm saying, or you are choosing to ignore it. If I was to ignore a vast amount of Scriptural evidence and proof for something one of YOU posted, I would get harrassed and belittled and treated like dirt. But, when I do it, it is okay to completely ignore all of it and ask the same questions (which I've already answered) over and over again.  I'm not trying to be a jerk here, just being honest. You are not giving me the same respect and intellectual interaction that you DEMAND from everyone else on this board when discussing an issue.



I have answered these questions. I have made probably 50 posts on this issue in the last year dealing with instruments, Psalter exclusivity, singing of other passages of Scripture, dealing with Bushnell, dealing with Schwertly (both of whom I respect) and the like. I have presented Scriptural and Confessional arguments in these other threads.

What amazes me is that by simply citation of a text - knowing that there is a significant dipsute as to interpretation of these texts, and has been for centuries by theological heavyweights, you expect the non-EPers to simply say, "you're right Gabriel. I can't believe I ever didn't think about that."

Sheesh.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 9, 2005)

What's the point of even having this message board, then? Every time a new thread is posted, people complain that the issue has already been dealt with.

No offense, but it is pretty clear from _this_ particular thread, that _you don't_ understand the regulation of elements and circumstances in worship, per your "microphone and lightbulb" argument earlier.

I guess for that reason I see the need for this to be addressed again, but I'm just a "lightweight."

I see no reason to ever post here again. Humility and longsuffering with love in the heart are traits that we all need in more abundance.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 9, 2005)

Not at all, Gabriel. We are interacting with your posts. Or at least trying our best to do so. Some of us are not convinced by the arguments, for various reasons. The fact that we're taking time to respond without reproach speaks in your favour. 

For myself, I've read Girardeau's book, or at least most of it. And I remain unconvinced by a long shot. All I'm trying to say is that there is more to it. And some the arguments don't hold water. They may be right, but they aren't expressed in a convincing way. I don't want to argue with Girardeau, but I want to discuss with you. You've tried to show Biblical necessity, and I don't see it yet. It's plain to you, but it's plain to me that this isn't the case. I'm not trying to be a snob. I just can't do it now, especially with the direction the thread has taken. I would really like to take a different course in discussing the same things. I'll just have to ask you to accept that, because I can't get into the reasons right now. I'm not chickening out, otherwise I would have kept myself from posting this. 

Meanwhile, there are some really good responses by others that also need interacting with. They too are believing from the heart. And what Phillip said, as a non-EP-er I think that too. Thanks, Phillip.

So keep up your zeal, Gabriel. And don't be discouraged.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> What's the point of even having this message board, then? Every time a new thread is posted, people complain that the issue has already been dealt with.
> 
> No offense, but it is pretty clear from _this_ particular thread, that _you don't_ understand the regulation of elements and circumstances in worship, per your "microphone and lightbulb" argument earlier.
> ...



Gabriel,

This is another example of exactly what I was saying. It has nothing to do with the weight of one's opinion, but the _ipse dixit_ nature of your comments. I beg to differ that I know the difference between an element and a circumstance in worship. I have been teaching that in Churches and conducting ministerial examination regarding such when you were in high school and probably before you had heard of the term.

What you are not grasping is that something does not merely become an element because you say so. It is also not a sufficient argument (at least for 98% of the Reformed world) to simply say, "because something was used in the temple, it must be an element." That is the thrust of your argument. I find it (along with almost all Reformed denominations) lacking. That does NOT mean it is wrong. Girardeau may be right. But the fact that there has been such opposition to an argument by learned, Reformed divines means that it cannot be postulated _ipse dixit_.

An element is something that is substantive. The list in WCF 21.5 is illustrative: reading the Scriptures, preaching, the sacraments, singing, praying, oaths all have "matter" to them. You either read or you don't. You either preach or you don't. Circumstances are aids to elements that are "to be ordered by the light of nature and Christian prudence." That is, what text one reads, what translation, in how loud a voice, with amplification or not, with lighting or not, at whatever time.

My question, which you still have may no attempt to answer, but rather have chosen to simply repeat your statement with a note of disdain, is how is a musical instrument more like a sacrament, or prayer or an oath, than a lightbulb? Light is an aid to reading. Instruments are an aid to singing. They are for aiding the singers in keeping in tune and harmony.

But I guess if you don't have an answer to that, you can simply continue your martyr's complex.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 9, 2005)

Generally everyone who is convinced of a certian viewpoint will argue it with passion, this is a good thing. I would be wary of the depth of belief that someone held in a position if they were not passionate about it. I have to admit I still have not come to a passionate position on this subject, but I alway eagerly look forward to the debate, hopeful that I will learn something new that may solidify my search for truth into a firmly held conviction. There are people for whom I have profound respect on both sides of this issue, and they are passionate on both sides. I think though we can't let our passions overcome our love for one another. Admitedly this is a particularly difficult subject. I understand that from the EP'ers point of view that they feel that non-EP'ers are not concerned enough with respect and reverence for God in worship, and it seems the non-EP'ers feel that EP'ers try to impose upon them unnecessary strictures that are unbiblical and violate Christian liberty. Well I still haven't come to a personal conclusion as to which point of view I should hold myself, but I would say that both sides are sincere in their views and both sides seem to make valid points.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2005)

Let me reiterate something if it has not been clear. I think that there are significant Biblical and Confessional arguments for exclusive psalmody. I think that they have to be dealt with and are worthy of consideration. I think that there are many men who are more godly and intelligent than me with greater biblical knowledge who hold that position. I would not wish to denigrate it or them.

What I have a problem with is when the non-EP position is treated as if only a blatant fool would be believe it, only someone who is "uninformed" or "ignorant" and who "understand the regulation of elements and circumstances in worship" (which is far more basic than the EP argument). That is what is wrong, not passion or conviction.

You will notice that I have directed no such comments at Andrew, for example.

[Edited on 3/9/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Authorised (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Authorised_
> ...



Liar.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 9, 2005)

Easy Aaron. You don't need to go there. I think its about time to shut down this thread so everyone can cool off.


----------

